# Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?



## MaMu (Dic 7, 2006)

Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.

*Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*

Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.


----------



## Twan (Dic 25, 2006)

No se desde cuando están pero desde cuando los ví les he sacado el jugo, aunque podríamos tener una zona de subida y descarga de electrónica ya sea de circuitos o de desarrollo en general..


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 5, 2007)

asi todo seria demasido facil tambien para crear algo hay que poner esfuerzo bueno auque el que se quiere esforzar y progresar por si mismo ya sabria que hacer saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 18, 2007)

Este foro es excelente. Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que todos debemos cumplir con los derechos de autor y toda esa milonga. Tambien habria que exigir un poco de cultura electrónica y unos mínimos para acceder a estos foros, así como una mínima aportación económica como colaboración para los organizadores en concepto de acceso. Nos aseguraríamos de evitar "posts mugre".

Un 10 seguiremos con vosotros.¡¡¡


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2007)

creo que estas errado en eso de pagar..
yo no tengo esa posibilidad de estar pagando a un foro..
como sta ahorita todo bien


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 4, 2007)

excelente foro, ¿ mas que pedir? no para nada, es una buena herramienta para el que le gusta esta materia y sobre todo ayudar a otros. saludos


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 16, 2008)

excelente, desde que estoy registrado, me conecto cada vez que puedo, y me ha sido de mucha ayuda, es bueno tener una herramienta como esta en la actualidad, que nos permite intercambiar ideas, y en algunos casos conocer amigos, y compartir anecdotas, de un tema que compartimos como lo es la electronica.
y asi poco a poco, ir elevando todos nuestro nivel......... 8) 

  viva la electronica compadres   8)


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 16, 2008)

mcuhas gracias a cada unod e los moderadores pro acer que este foro siga en pie dia a dia! y la verdad es un foro.. con todas las cosas ordenadas! uno busaca algo y lo puede encontrar sin problemas... la comunidad es muy beuna! y me parece un trabajo excelente por aprte de todos los usuarios!

espero que siga creciendo cada dia mas!

            

salu2!


----------



## 207324 (Ene 20, 2008)

A toda la comunidad se lo agradezco por haberme ayudado con mis problemas de electronica en especial a los queme supieron bancar jaja.

Ya me retire de la electronica pero me estaba dando una vuelta por el foro veo muchisimos usuarios nuevos y muy buenos al momento de resolver dudas y a los de siempre un enorme Saludo!

Espero no equivocarme d carrera, me causa mucho dolor ver este foro por que lo explore cuando cursaba la secundaria y me recibi de tecnico y todo. Ahora mi camino se aleja del soldador y me da rabia no acordarme de todo lo que aprendi.

Bueno esta es mi despedida

Bye

Ahh siempre me pregunte como diablos hace tiopepe123 para responder tanto y con mensajes tan largos?


----------



## ZOH (Ene 20, 2008)

Definitivamente es mi primera opción cuando tengo una duda sobre un tema afin, es un excelente método de consulta y muchas gracias a todos por colaborar. IOntentaré seguir ayudando en lo que pueda y felicitaciones, excelente foro


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 28, 2008)

Debe ser que es uno de los primeros foros a los que me registré (no conocía muchos otros)
que ahora noto que la mayoría de los demás foros dan lástima!


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 28, 2008)

Este también es el primer foro que conocí y del cual no voy a despegarme jamás!
Lo que mas valoro de este foro es la solidaridad que existe entre todos!

Aprovecho para agradecer a todos los que me ayudaron…gracias a ustedes encontré en la electrónica uno de mis mejores pasatiempos y dedicaciones!
Jamás dejaron de responder mis tan tontas preguntas (Para algunos) sobre todo "Cerebro" (Fogonazo)
Gracias por todas las advertencias que me dieron..sobre todo las que decían..Recorda que estas trabajando con una tensión muy alta la cual puede causarte serios daños o acarrear tu muerte..y cosas como esas!...Y gracias sobre todo por avisarme si mis precarias contribuciones en electrónica o Informática fueron útiles o inútiles.

Esto es lo mucho o poco con lo que puedo contribuir en cuanto a la ayuda que puedo proporcionar…Tan solo tengo 16 años..y recién empiezo a aventurarme en este mundo

Gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> …Tan solo tengo 16 años..


No eres el unico, lo que nos diferencia es un año y las distancias: tngo 15 y vivo en Venezuela


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 30, 2008)

yo tengo 14 ! (casi 15 ) pero ya estoy adentrandome en la electronica y cada dioa aprendiendo algo nuevo y casi todo gracias a este foro !

salu2!


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

Jaja! increíble *Anthony* sobre todo por tus conocimientos!

Y aun no puedo creer todo lo que aprendí en este foro en tan poco tiempo..Todo esto me recuerda a los tiempos en los que no entendía un simple circuito de decodificador..y me olvidaba como se llamaban esas cositas con formas de lentejas que en realidad eran capacitores cerámicos 

Un día voy a darme una vuelta por Venezuela!...Muy bello tu país! 
Y vamos a hablar de electrónica un buen tiempo...mientras te muestro mis proyectos tremendamente alocados! Pero muy buenos en cuanto a su simplicidad y funciones!..Jajaja!
El problema es el dinero..pero para eso ya voy a empezar a trabajar reparando y armando PC`s acá en Argentina! 

Un saludo para todos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Jejejeje yo igual hago unos cuantos trabajitos para sustentar mi hobby electriconico jeje


----------



## d12 (Feb 27, 2008)

muy util para los q nos dedicamos a esto, bue, no se mucho, pero de lo poco que se, no dudare en aportar mi granito de arena

ah, una pregunta, yo usualmente uso diminutivos como q, porq, d, bue, grax, eso esta fuera de las reglas?


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 27, 2008)

d12 dijo:
			
		

> ah, una pregunta, yo usualmente uso diminutivos como q, porq, d, bue, grax, eso esta fuera de las reglas?



Eso podría englobarse dentro de lo que se llama "lenguaje SMS", y no está aceptado aqui.
Trata de escribir lo más correctamente posible, para que todos podamos leer y entender con facilidad.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

d12 dijo:
			
		

> ah, una pregunta, yo usualmente uso diminutivos como q, porq, d, bue, grax, eso esta fuera de las reglas?



Mientras que sean entendibles de fácil acceso creo que no habría grandes problemas.. pero en lo que se pueda escribir bien..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Me parece EXELENTE.

El exito se debe a los foristas activos, que no paran de responder hasta las cosas mas insolitas, yo creo que el reconocimiento hacia la labor de los administradores,  moderadores cuyo trabajo me imagino es bastante arduo, y obviamente a los muchachos de todos los dias. Realmente para mi ya es como leer el diario todo los dias, y cuando se pueda hare mi humilde aporte para seguir manteniendo la fluides de este foro. FELICITACIONES. 

PD: Sigo en franca rebeldia contra la autoridad. jajaja


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhh me olvidaba Electroaficionado sacate el dedo de la naris y no seas tan brigido.

A buen entendedor pocas palabras, al que le pique que se rasque, mas vale pajaro en mano que cien volando.


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 27, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Ahhh me olvidaba Electroaficionado sacate el dedo de la naris y no seas tan brigido.



Yo no escribi la regla número seis que se exponen arriba, el amigo preguntó y yo le respondí...

PD: Mi dedo y mi nariZ se llevan muy bien, me daria lástima separarlos...


----------



## Pegaso (Feb 28, 2008)

Este foro me ha parecido excelente !

Se me ha convertido en una "especie de vicio" el revisarlo diariamente !

Eso sí...hoy soy de los que leo y leo y eventualmente pregunto pues soy un aprendiz muy novato, pero en la medida de mis posibilidades iré aportando según lo pueda hacer.

Ah ! y gracias infinitas a los que se toman el tiempo para responder y responder a tantas preguntas que surgen, de ellos es el éxito de este foro...los aplaudo y los aliento a seguir así.

Gracias y aqui nos vemos !

Juan


----------



## Pegaso (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah...se me olvidaba...

Yo sé que somos todos de temperamentos muy distintos, pero yo creo que nadie está aquí por molestar a otros por lo que les pido que seamos pacientes y un poco mesurados con las respuestas o con la forma de decir las cosas pues recordemos que "...nadie nació aprendido...", todos alguna vez fuimos unos principiantes y si bien es grata una respuesta acertada, es doblemente grata una respuesta acertada dada con amabilidad y cortesía !

Esto no es un regaño pa' nadie, es solo mi humilde opinión !

Juan


----------



## ciri (Feb 28, 2008)

> Realmente para mi ya es como leer el diario todo los dias,



Es verdad.. no lo habia pensado de esa manera!


----------



## El nombre (Feb 28, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Ahhh me olvidaba Electroaficionado sacate el dedo de la naris y no seas tan brigido.
> 
> A buen entendedor pocas palabras, al que le pique que se rasque, mas vale pajaro en mano que cien volando.



Creo recordar que era asi:

Mas vale oviparo en extension metacarpiana que logaritmo de cien surcando los espacios siderales ( va por fogonazo)

La media consultada por este foro es deprimente:
La gente se aburre  y quiere que los moderadores inviten a cerveza (sin alcohol) al personal que pregunta. Esto fomenta el culto al alcoholismo y ....

Que me corten interneeee!


----------



## santiago (Mar 3, 2008)

el foro simplemente me parece excelente, tengo 15 años y estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica la carrera de electronica. Ademas en mi escuela la carrera de electronica no era muy optativa hasta el dia que los profesores hicieron una especie de robot rc que servia para barrer, por lo que parece sirvio y cada año mas y mas gente opta por esta maravillosa carrera. cada ves que puedo recomendar el foro lo hago sin problema y ya ha servido de ayuda a muchos conocidos, ademas es increible que los alumnos opten por esta carrera ya que el director (simpatizante de la electromecanica) ha reducido el presupuesto de electronica injustamene pero igualmente se hacen las cosas granito a granito.  
eet.n1 gral fco ramirez

salu2


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 19, 2008)

El foro una maravilla,gracias papá por poner internet .
Mi nombre es Facundo me pueden llamar asi o por mi inck da =.Estudia 5 año TEC. en el CEM 32,Destructor A.R.A Hércules(se los pongo entero porq' el nombre CEM 32 es una garcha ),un añito mas y me recibo de Tecnico Electromecanico.
Por cierto tengo 17 años y mi cumpleaños es el 13/12 por si me quieren regalar algo


----------



## robotronics (Mar 22, 2008)

lo conozco hace poco, pero me ha sido de gran ayuda puesto que trata diferentes temas del area.

Felicitaciones y sigan así.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

Excelente! he aprendido mucho leyendo posts y la gente tiene muy buena onda.
A quienes crearon el foro mis felicitaciones y muchas gracias a todos aquellos que aportan positivamente; espero poder hacerlo.

Slds...


----------



## dnschosen (Mar 25, 2008)

saludos a todos chavos (a) este foro esta muy bien saben andube buscando muchos foros y este foro fue el que satisface todas mis nesecidades espero puedo apoyarlos en todo y ustedes a mi un cordial saludoo!


----------



## Selkir (Ago 3, 2008)

me parece un lugar estupendo donde puedes buscar amplificadora información, compartir conocimientos y aprender mucho sobre electrónica.


En mi caso aquí he aprendido cosas que en clase no he dado o apenas se comentaban; siempre me es de utilidad.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mario90210 (Ago 3, 2008)

Una de las cosas de las cuales me arrepiento es no haber encontrado este foro antes, me hubiera resuelto muchos problemas en la carrera.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## sony (Ago 17, 2008)

bueno para mi este foro es excelente frecuento muchos foros de todo tipo y este foro paara mi es mi preferido.
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

El foro es muy bueno, pero no hay que descartar el hecho de que existen muchisimos foros más en los cuales hay que subscribirse tambien, de esta manera se crea como una red de redes entre foros y ya no hay nada que se nos pueda escapar.

cuando en algun foro aparece algo super simplemente quien lo ve, pasa el link a los demas foros, y asi todos podriamos estar al alcnce de todo.


yo siempre con mis MACROPENSAMIENTOS, a lo mejor exagero un poco.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

este es el unico foro de electronica al que estoy suscripto, y vale indicar que aparte de a este estoy suscripto a....no se 3 o 4 foros de otras cosas que nada que ver con la electronica. eso si, cuando uno habla un poco con el sr. yahoo(no me llevo bien con el sr google) siempre termina entrando a algun foro a leer algo(de hecho asi entre a este), y nunca, pero nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunca encontre ningun foro que me sea tan util en temas variopintos con respecto de la electronica, y encima en español   . no lo uso como diario al foro, lo uso mas como revista que gusta mucho y es interminable. esperando el ruidito del msn avisandome que tengo un mensaje del foro. simplemente, muchisimas gracias a todos los que nos ayudan y a los que nos van a ayudar. saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 20, 2008)

Este foro para mí es de los mejores que he visto,me encanta,nunca he visto un foro con tanta información como este.Ya de paso os digo que tengo 15 años y soy un ''novatillo aficionado'' con esto de la electrónica jeje y la verdad es que me gustaría aprender más y más sobre esto.Yo hace tiempo cuando os ''leia'' pensaba que todos érais ''mayores'' pero bueno,ya sé que por lo menos no soy el único que es menor aquí,jajaja...  

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Ago 21, 2008)

EXCELENTE x 10^9999999999
(no hay otra palabra mejor...)


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 21, 2008)

Esta genial, siempre vengo aca a manguear cosas (a ver si aporto algo digno algun dia...) lo que me gustaria que tuviera es una seccion de reparaciones específica (para aquellos que nos dedicamos a eso, ademas de ser hobistas o diseñadores...) Por lo demas, es lo mejor que hay!


----------



## redservimax (Sep 4, 2008)

No es por alabanza,pero me parece de lo mejor en foros de electronica
Saludos


----------



## Condor-11 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lo mas grande que hay este foro, felicitaciones a los creadores!   

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2008)

¡Larga vida a foros de electrónica!


----------



## juan_g (Oct 5, 2008)

Excelente el foro!
Siempre hay muy buena onda y todos colaboran...
Sigan así los organizadores de este sitio... está muy bueno.

Te quiero foro!


----------



## michon (Oct 6, 2008)

muy bueno felicito a los creadores siempre tenemos algo mas que aprender yo todo busco de aca muchas gracias a los creadores y a los que aportan tanbien


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 28, 2008)

me gusta esta pagina porque todos aprendemos de los errores del otro o todos aprendemos de todos
tambien porque cada uno da su opinion personal

gracias por existir FOROS DE ELECTRONICA¡¡

¡¡¡¡¡¡viva la electronica¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

hace desde los 8 años que empece con esto
lo primero que hice fue creo que lo mas basico (una pila,dos cables y un motor   )
y ahora sigo y tengo 13 años estoy estudiando la electronica pero me falta para recibirme todavia jejejeje
pero de apoco se aprende¡¡¡
como prometi voy aponer una foto de mi mesa de trabajo para mostrarles mi descarga de todo el dia: LA ELECTRONICA


----------



## michon (Dic 28, 2008)

muy bueno bueno de mi parte mi mas sinceras felicitaciones  a los creadores de sigan los exitos adelante cuando tebgo una duda ustedes me orientan aver si los colaboradores   aportan conunos circuitos electronicos de bloquedores de telefonos
    feliz año nuevo a todos del foro


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 28, 2008)

A mi me ha servido muchisimo en el poco tiempo que he participado, yo lo llamaría mas un chat lento que un foro por la rapides para contestar de los participantes.
Espero que sigan mejorando cada vez más y feliz año nuevo para todos.


----------



## tamahome (Feb 13, 2009)

Pues me he registrado hace poco, pero quiero comentar que me han sacado de dudas sobre un proyecto que tenia, y lo agradezco mucho, asi que espero estar algun tiempo por aca.


----------



## burren (Feb 13, 2009)

quiero agradecer el apoyo que me a brindado ya que muchas dudas que tenia se resolvieron y ideas que se concretaron pues hay seguimos y en lo que se pueda esta para ayudar


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 13, 2009)

Exelente foro, muy buena información, he aprendido mucho y todavia no termino de aprender, gracias a todos los que hacen posible que esta comunidad internacional exista.


----------



## krit (Feb 13, 2009)

Muy bueno, es decir buenisimo;variado,actual,ameno y muy participado.
De hecho estoy registrado en otros y los tengo abandonados ya que el poco tiempo que me queda libre lo dedico a darme una vuelta por aqui, siempre se aprende algo

Asi que animo a todos a seguir como hasta ahora.
Alguna vez me quedo con las ganas de participar en algun tema pero me es imposible sacar mas tiempo. Espero que esto cambie pronto.
Lo dicho seguir asi y mil gracias a los moderadores y a todos los que participan.


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 14, 2009)

este foro es de lo mejor. no se si les parezca, (o ya existe, me dá pereza buscar en este momento -_-!) pero seria bueno tener una sección de proyectos terminados así como  la fuente de li-ion.. no? 

y al igual que todos, yo pienso que  este es muy buen foro!, estoy en el último semestre de ing. electrónica, y en toda la carrera nunca vi nada igual!. que buena comunidad!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Si soy sincero he estado en muchos foros de electronica que prefiero no citar y la verdad  que no habia equilibrio en ellos. En unos los participantes eran todos principiantes que lo unico que usaban el foro era como un chat o el tipico que pedia un post dedicado a como conectar una bombilla a una pila  Y en otros, que quereis que os diga... Eran todos "supercientificos" que decian las cosas con tantos tecnicismos que ni ellos mismos se aclaraban. En otros posteaban circuitos que no funcionaban ni a patadas. Y en algunos otros te intentaban vender productos de dudoso funcionamiento.
Sin embargo este foro me ha sorprendido por la gran diversidad (y por ser de abla hispana) de gente con distintos niveles en la electrónica. Hasta tal punto está estructurado que a los principiantes se les ayuda todo lo que se puede y puedes hacer consultas a los mas experimentados, aconsejandote y explicandote las cosas con una claridad abismal. Lo que estaría bien como comentó una persona unas hojas atras es crear una seccion dedicada a la reparación.

Saludos y que siga creciendo el foro!


----------



## richar (Mar 11, 2009)

todo es excelente aunque la mayoria de los circuitos que arme  no me han funcionado bien y los que si solo me funcionan al 50%, pero es excelente todo tengo una pregunta hay algun lugar donde se pueda chatear en vivo como las salas de chat que hay  por que busque y no la encontre eso seria bueno que la hubiera


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 11, 2009)

Si los circuitos del foro no te funcionan, para eso estamos, para ayudarte a hacerlos funcionar...
Seria bueno lo del chat que planteas, a mi tambien me gustaria que hubiera.


----------



## richar (Mar 11, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta por falta de tiempo no pude consultar ademas esos circuitos los archive debo sacarlos cuando este mas desocupado lo hare el tiempo es el peor enemigo si es que no es tu trabajo la electronica yo me dedico a otra cosa muy diferente que no tiene nada que ver con la electronica solo practico la electronica como hoby por que me parece muy interesante y si logras hacer funcionar algun circuito o proyecto es muy satisfactorio y estimulante uno se siente muy feliz  al lograr algo lo que funcione


----------



## richar (Mar 11, 2009)

anthony no tenia ni idea que fueras muy joven porque tus conocimientos son muy altos como dicen no siempre la edad denota que uno tiene mas conocimientos, vives en venezuela que bien  yo soy de bolivia tambien me gustaria hablar de electronica contigo aunque como puedes ver soy novato en todo esto pero me gusta es muy interesante mi primer circuito armado fue un juego de luces de 2 canales creo que fue con transistores bc 548 o 47 ya me olvide y desde ahi me empezo a interesar todo


----------



## alexus (Mar 24, 2009)

excelente! es de gran ayuda, por aqui rondan grandes personas dispuestas a colaborar..


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2009)

La pagina me encanta pero.... quiero que vuelva el indice  el /map.html jejej hay posibilidades?


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 24, 2009)

excelente , nunca pense que hubiera un sitio como estos , es lo mas satisfactorio y emocionante que cada uno sepa cosas diferentes e innovadoras , saludos


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 27, 2009)

El foro este es de lo mejor.. 

Gracias a dios existe U.u

Se consiguen resultados rapidamente..  

Gracias al STAFF.!


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 28, 2009)

gracias a foros de electronica 
ahora lo visito con el movil¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

Pero no tiene el indice como antes.... ya no es lo mismo jaja


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 28, 2009)

si es verdad   :x


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 28, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Pero no tiene el indice como antes.... ya no es lo mismo jaja



Pero cual es el drama?, tenemos un potente buscador a la mano.


----------



## maxep (Mar 31, 2009)

nunca pense aprender tanto de la web. la verdad es que llevo muchas horas conectado. mas de las que imagino (me gustaria saber cuantas). la verdad que lo integra un grupo humano excelente.
todos somos foros d electronica y eso es lo bueno  sigamos asi


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 31, 2009)

Andres, esta quedando muy bonito el foro con la nueva imagen, felicitaciones.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 31, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que yo cuando estaba sin nada que hacer tenia la costumbre de entrar al indice y abrir varios temas para leer, y el buscador si o si me obliga a buscar algo


----------



## friends (Mar 31, 2009)

Previos saludos y felicitaciones a los amigos de foros de electrónica, les digo con orgullo que yo lo considero nuestra "Universidad Virtual" donde maestros y amigos como Fogonazo, Andrés Cuenca, tupolev, y asi la lista sigue, le dan un nivel y prestigio a este foro con sus consejos, proyectos que valen la pena ensamblarlos, te responden tus preguntas por cualquier duda que tengas, y si algún proyecto no te funciona correctamente, agarrate que te van a sacar humo hasta que logres hacerlo funcionar, asi es amigos por eso paso el mayor tiempo que puedo entre ustedes para aprender, gracias amigos y que "Viva la Universidad Virtual de Foros de Electrónica". Saludos.


----------



## matrix01 (Abr 24, 2009)

hola  todos los foreros de este foro a mi personalmente este foro de electronica me encanta  e visto foros de  electronica ,pero es que este foro es el mejor , si tienes una  duda ensegida ya sabes la respuesta y demas esuna respuesta clara y bin esplicada ¡me encanta este foro ! ¡y  os felicito a todos por buetro aporte poco a poco este foro va creciendo y mejorando! matrix


----------



## hipatetik (May 14, 2009)

El foro esta muy bueno, hace rato que estoy adherido pero nunca entraba (ahora entro mas seguido no se por qué). La verdad trata de temas tan extensos que uno nunca termina de recorrer todo lo que hay, y siempre hay cosas nuevas. Estaría bueno que se propusieran mas secciones y  un sistema de encuestas mas a la mano. Y como siempre digo, un espacio como lo es este es para compartir entre todos, sean profesionales, tecnicos o aficionados, en donde se pueda aprender entre todos y de todos. De eso se trata. Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2009)

Entras mas, porque es adictivo.


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2009)

Mmm, si hay algo adictivo me pregunto si *Hemp* tiene algo que ver...


----------



## hipatetik (May 15, 2009)

Es bueno ver gente que está haciendo algunos circuitos que uno ya probó así se les puede contar la experiencia propia o recomendarle algo o incluso aprender algo que no se habia tenido en cuenta antes. Lo mismo al reves, cuando uno esta haciendo un proyecto que otros ya hicieron.
PD: ¿como se vota en la cosa de ahi arriba o es automatico (un sistema que reconoce e interpreta si lo que escribo es referente a Excelente, Muy Bueno, Bueno o Regular,ajjaja)?


----------



## joslipknot (May 20, 2009)

es un foro increible, estoy estudiando la carrera de teleinformática y esto me va a ayudar mucho. y vuelvo a decirlo es lo maximo


----------



## Elisaxxx (Jul 29, 2009)

este es un excelente sitio, hasta he conocido y hecho lindas amistades...  

gracias por existir..


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 29, 2009)

De nada


----------



## Elisaxxx (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## fernandoae (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 29, 2009)

bueno sitio para ayudar y para ser ayudado!


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

Este es  foro hiperexcelente....

El servidor de foro debe ser muy potente.... ya que tiene 500 visitantes y usuarios en linea me asombra... tendra un servidor ilimitado.... casi no he visto tantos vistantes en linea en otras web... 
excepto en algunas paginas como mercadolibre.com creo que tiene 500 visitantes y usuarios en linea por pais... y otros como la web de phpnuke.

Foros de electronica tenga mas usuarios en linea eso seria inverosimil,,,

El foro mas visitado Foros de electronica cobre toda habla hispana... jajaja 

Asi que estamos reunidos todos los electricos, aficionados y otros de toda habla hispana.........

Que siga creciendo foros de electronica,,,, le agradezco a Andres Cuenca el administrador FdE, un emprendedor muy solidario.


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 2, 2009)

Estuve rondando el foro por mucho tiempo sin poder entrar, viendo todos los temas pero sin poder participar y aquí si que son todos muy amables y colaborativos aparte del material que se dispone esta muy bueno todo. mi votación es excelente.


----------



## arg (Ago 10, 2009)

Es lo mejor que me eh topado habia visto otros foros pero me gusto mucho este, mucha camaraderia, muchos proyectos, problemas? aqui le encontramos una solucion en base a experiencias de todos.

Muy bueno saludos


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2009)

Excelentemente po xoroman deluxe, terriblemente bueno el foro, le gana por mucho a otros foros que andan dando vuelta por las fibras, por el aire y los cables que interconectan nuestras maquinas y llegan pero no llaman la atensión como este hermoso y famoso foro, ¡GRANDE ANDRES CUENCA! , te felicito, la mejor "inquietud" que se te halla pasado por la mente, jaja...

...me encanta este foro, es un lugar donde se comparten muchas ideas y experiencias, hay muchos que aportan y son muy simpaticos, se conoce gente con mucha voluntad en este foro, felicito a todos por formar parte de esta comunidad que se ha formado, y sigamos cada dia mejor, creo que me pase un poco pero, es lo que pienso  ....nos leemos!.


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2009)

richar dijo:
			
		

> ...hay algun lugar donde se pueda chatear en vivo como las salas de chat que hay  por que busque y no la encontre eso seria bueno que la hubiera



...concuerdo con richar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 10, 2009)

Sugieren un Xat?.

www.xat.com/

Ya se ha tocado el tema, y la verdad, no convence.

Saludos.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 25, 2009)

Saludos para todos,yo apenas comence en electronica y conoci este foro Gracias a Dios.
ya lo he estado mirando y me parece fantastico que digo super.espero y contar con la ayuda de muchos expertos en electronica,.,.
saludos
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo
Nuevo laredo Tamaulipas Mexico...


----------



## crisnel (Ago 26, 2009)

un excelente foro.mu bueno my bueno........


----------



## RASC18 (Ago 26, 2009)

Apesar de de que llevo poco en el foro, me a resultado de gran utilidad para resolver dudas y respaldar las, aunque me costo un poco de trabajo adaptarme por el formato anterior pero seguimos dándole https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ago 27, 2009)

Aquien corresponda.
Primero que nada tocante al mail que recivi aserca de como me a gustado, 
hasta ahorita que barbaro,es el foro que no se porque llege aqui pero felicitaciones
a todos los que lo componen,muy bueno que digo bueno buenisimo muy entendible 
y con varios temas diferentes muy interesantes.
gracias 
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo
         Mexico


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 28, 2009)

Excelente foro, realmente se persibe una atmosfera de camaraderia y solidaridad, la verdad estoy muy satisfecho de haberme suscrito a este foro ya que es justamente lo que habia estado buscando...


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 29, 2009)

Ing Vargas Vienvenido ala gran familia de Electronicos 
[bueno me refiero a los ya son Electronicos]por mi parte apenas comienso en esto que es el futuro del mañana,un gran foro mucha camaraderia como lo menciona,pero sobre todo mucha sabiduria.en que parte de Mexico vives si no es mucha molestia saver..
Recibe un cordial saludo desde Nuevo Laredo tamaulipas,,
Atte
Tomas Varela...


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola, que tal... gracias, gracias... bueno pues te digo que yo vivo en Acapulquito, Guerrero, pero por el trabajo paso 2 semanas al mes en Chilpancingo. Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 30, 2009)

Sean bienvenidos!, no olviden unirse al grupo de Mexico:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/mexico/

Saludos.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ing Vargas saludos ,.
Que bueno paisano,que bonito seria el poder uno ahora si poder decir bamos para todas partes,pero por la distancia y falta de mucho tiempo $$$$ por llamarle asi no  puede uno conocer,pero estando en Mexico ala mejor algun dia tenemos la suerte de conocernos personalmente y poder intercambiar ideas en perzona y claro porque no pasar un dia de campo familiar bien contentos con el conponente familiar..
fijate que tenemos familia  en el estado de Veracruz y ellos tienen familiares en el bello puerto de Acapulco yo no e tenido la oportunidad de hir reciente mente,la ultima vez que fui yo tenia como 10 años ahorita tengo 48 ya ni me acuerdo como hera por alla,
fijate que lo que no seme a olvidado es cuando uno llega a Acapulco 
[bueno en aquellos años]como se veia el agua del mar infinita y bien azul.
eso no se me a borrado de la memoria,bueno ahora con la tremenda autopista quien save por donde llegen ahora..fue un gustaso contactar por este medio..
Bueno espero y estes bien Recibe un cordial saludo y asta la proxima..
Atte 
Tomas Varela A....
Nuevo Laredo tamaulipas Mexico....


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Oct 1, 2009)

Que tal mi estimado Tomas, pues te comento que ahora no ves el mar entrando por la autopista, supongo que como ya esta mas poblado y ha crecido bastante.. te comento que trabajo para una televisora y tenemos una repetidora en la cima de un cerrito desde el cual se ve toooda la baia que te comento se ve espectacular (aunque no voy seguido porque mi centro de trabajo esta en chilpo), subire proximamente a tomar algunas fotos y a ver si puedo colocarlas por aca... saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Sean bienvenidos!, no olviden unirse al grupo de Mexico:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/mexico/
> 
> Saludos.



Viendo la platica de los compañeros tomas varela andujo e ING_RVARGAS, se me prendío el foco, para poder abrir una seccion de reuniones para los usuarios que residan en el mismo, pais-estado.

No se si ya se había propuesto la idea, pero de igual modo la recuerdo.

Que dices Andrés?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 1, 2009)

Dale, me parece fantastico. Nada como un buen asado al lado de los amigos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Dale, me parece fantastico. Nada como un buen asado al lado de los amigos.



... O un buen ensamblado de un diagrama


Saludos!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 1, 2009)

Recuerda, no todo es Electrónica en la vida 

Saludos.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Oct 1, 2009)

Iniciado por *Andres Cuenca* _

_ 
Dale, me parece fantastico. Nada como un buen asado al lado de los amigos.​           ... O un buen ensamblado de un diagrama



Jajaja--- y. por que no ambas....


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2009)

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> Iniciado por *Andres Cuenca* _
> 
> _ Dale, me parece fantastico. Nada como un buen asado al lado de los amigos.​           ... O un buen ensamblado de un diagrama
> 
> ...



Exelente!!!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 1, 2009)

Si afirmativo.tambien ya son muchos años desde que pase por ahi.tenemos una invitacion para las proximas vacaciones de semana santa el proximo año,aver si tenemos la oportunidad de hir para alla.ya que es la unica fecha que salimos en vacaciones grandes y en semana santa.. Queriamos ver hido este año´.Pero fuimos a Catemaco y nos regresamos  a  Veracruz Veracruz y de ahi salimos para el D F pasando por Puebla. Bamos a hacer lo posible por hir para alla,te comento que los familiares de mi señora tienen un hotel ahi en Acapulco.y siempre nos invitan pero por una causa u otra no hemos podido hir ..Bueno quiero comentarte que yo apenas comense a estudiar Electronica,fui trailero muchos años,trabaje en U S A.hasta que ya no pude trabajar por falta de papeles legales. Se puso bien duro para uno como undocumentado y aqui estoy bien feliz,soy Oiginario del estado de Chihuahua,pero deje mi tierra desde que tenia como 9 años.visito cada año y de ahi salimos para el sur.nos gusta mucho visitar varios lugares,cada año bamos a un lugar diferente,
bueno te puedo contar muchas cosas pero bamos a tener bastante tiempo para platicar por este medio.te comento que ya estaba casi dormido nomas que queria sacar una copia de la ley de ohm.y cheque el correo ya que me levanto bastante temprano para dejar todo listo para hirme ala escuela .entro alas 8 y salgo a las 11 de la mañana,.
 Recive un cordial saludo y aqui estamos para lo que se te llegara a ofrecer y claro cualquier cosa que se ofreciera cuenta con migo hasta luego....
Atte 
Tomas Varela
Nuevo laredo Tamaulipas Mexico....
P:S:
Yo fiu mucho tiempo Radio Aficionado perteneci a varios grupos transmitiamos por 11 mts.y mi lema es este
[ *UNO NUNCA ES POBRE MIENTRAS TIENE AMIGOS*]
Muy Buenas Noches......


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Oct 1, 2009)

Se oye bastante bien la idea de hacer algo... nada mas faltaria organizarnos 

yo llevo el tequila..!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> *y. por que no ambas....*





ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> *yo llevo el tequila..!! *



Preguntaste y te contestaste solo...

Eso me hace acordar a una frase que dejaron en el foro hace mucho: "Un soldador frío se ve igual que uno caliente". Sumás eso y tequila y... Se entiende

Saludos


----------



## Vick (Oct 1, 2009)

Me parece buena idea la de la posibilidad de organizar un asado y así nos conocemos y charlamos un buen rato...

Que les parece si seguimos en el grupo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/mexico

Y así no desvirtuamos este thread... ya agregué una nueva discusión con el tema.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

cacho, me parece que ese fue fogonazo, un groso


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

No... No fue Fogo...

Está en un tema sobre frases o dichos de la electrónica (si me anda bien la neurona) que leí hace un tiempo ya, y es de hace dos o tres años...
Lo posteó alguien que no me sonaba, así que supongo que no sigue activo.

Si lo encuentro te aviso.

Saludos

Edit: Acá está. El buscador es una herramienta poderosa...
Es la quinta de las leyes que hay en el post.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 2, 2009)

aaaaaaah, perdon por la equivocacion, chas gracias cacho


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Oct 2, 2009)

mmm ami me gusta el contenido de la pagina, pero no me gusta la publicidad q le ponen en el principio, nose a mi opinion se volvio mas comercial...
Aunque igual lo soluciono facil logueandomea jaja

asi q espero q siga arriba como siempre esta pagina!


saludos


----------



## guarapo54 (Oct 21, 2009)

Me parece bueno el foro pero yo soy nuevo en este foro y no se dejar mensajes de preguntas para que me las respondan como hago por donde mi meto


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 21, 2009)

Guarapo 54 Recibe saludos..
Primero que nada bienvenido ,yo creo que no soy la persona adecuada para darte esa información,pero con el permiso de todos. Depende de tu pregunta y de tu comentario que quieras hacer?? visita  donde dice *home* ahi esta todo,depende de lo que quieras comentar o hacer ahi esta casi todo tocante a esta pagina de Electronica.,.espero y te sirva mi comentario
Recibe un cordial saludo desde Mexico.,.,
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo


----------



## Elisaxxx (Oct 22, 2009)

Esta excelente, me gustaria un chat, y con posibilidades de Cam


----------



## Mguey (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, y por mas que leo y busco no encuentro como hacer mis propias preguntas, lei en la ayuda acerca del foro y debe haber una imagen como nuevo mensaje nuevo foro no recuerdo bien, sin embargo no logro encontrala. Si alguien me puede explicar como hacer mis preguntas se lo agradeceria.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 23, 2009)

desde la pagina principal del foro debes de elegir primero dentro de que tema va ubicada tu pregunta, si te equivocas, no te preocupes, seguro un mod te va amover tu tema al lugar correcto, en la foto ves las distintas secciones como sla de charla, actualidad tecnologica, etc

al dar click en la seccion deseada, en la pagina que cargue vas a tener que buscar lo que muestra la foto 2, donde dice nuevo tema, click en ese boton y ya estas listo para tu pregunta

saludos


----------



## Mguey (Oct 23, 2009)

Gracias me ayudo mucho tu respuesta, que bueno que en el foro haya gente que siempre este dispuesta a ayudar aunque sean preguntas simples. Gracias si hubiera manera de dar puntaje te lo daría!! gracias.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 23, 2009)

Gracias Zeta_bola-1.creo que esa es mejor explicacion,que la que le di yo.,.,.,.
Saludos.,
desde Mexico.,.,.,.,.,

Ing Vargas. muy buenos dias.,
Espero y todo ande bien por alla reciba un cordial saludo.,que le cuento ya pasamos otra prueba,ahora fue de los transistores bipolares,.,.este dia nos toca descanso ya para el lunes entramos con el osciloscopio haber que tal nos va
ahi le estare diciendo mis avances.,.o., cambiando de tema,no se si le comente que yo tengo problemas cuando se friega un capacitor de arranque,.especialmente cuando ya no tiene información de su capacidad para remplazarlo.,de casualidad no hay alguna formula de como saber cuantos faradios utiliza un motor para su arranque??? ,.,X., motor yo arreglo desde lavadoras  secadoras y aires acondicionados,.
tambien tocando el tema de la reunion entre nosotros,no se si si ya miro mi comentario,.pero seria bastante bueno planearlo en un lugar donde la mayoria estuviera cercas de la reunion.,de perdido la primera vez.,de ahi se asen planes para seguir la cadenita y asta sirve de descanso como dicen en El foro no todo es Electrónica por ejemplo el dia de hoy aqui en nuevo laredo hay una fiesta bastante bonita,no se si por alla usan las cabalgatas,.bueno aqui el dia de hoy empiezan,salen del estado de NUEVO LEON Y COAHUILA llegando a la guardarraya de* tamaulipas *y se pone bien bonito y es 100% familiar. algo asi por ejemplo en un estado,aunque en nuestro bonito Mexico no necesita mucha veces nada de esto ya que cuenta con cosas muy bonitas e interesantes que uno nunca conoceria en toda su vida,.
bueno por lo pronto no me queda mas que desearle un feliz fin de semana y ahi estamos en contacto.,.
Sin mas su atento servidor
Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Sieuken (Oct 30, 2009)

En lo personal este foro me parece excelente, tiene mucha información de tantos temas de la electrónica y la gente siempre esta dispuesta a ayudar, es amena y respetuosa.
Se ve el reflejo de una comunidad que trabaja duro por lo que desea y eso esta muy bien. Espero eso siga siempre. No sabre mucho, pero como todos, espero aprender.


----------



## jokus (Nov 28, 2009)

Buscando por internet, di con este foro.
La primero impresion, fue excelente.
Bueno me presento, me llamo Jose y soy un apasionado de la electronica.
Sin duda alguna, me registre, cirtuitos d led, cables, chips ....... jajaja.
Uno que se a unido al foro, gracias.


----------



## adolfof (Nov 30, 2009)

Yo que soy principiante, con el simple hecho de que el foro sea abierto, estoy servido. es excelente este espacio, muchas gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 8, 2009)

*Foros de Electrónica* es excelente desde todo punto de vista, aún cuando tenemos discrepancias en ciertos temas, pero es así, somos personas y cada uno es un ser diferente, pero lo bonito es que compartimos y nos sentimos bien al hacerlo.  

Para mi ha sido mi otra casa. Tengo poquito mas de 1 año registrado y cada día veo las mejoras del foro. Me siento feliz y hoy quise hacerlo saber a todos ustedes la emoción que tengo de ser partícipe de esta comunidad. 

Muchas gracias a todos por participar en esta pagina tan amena, donde se discute la electrónica y muchas otras cosas de cuanto se pueda ocurrir, siempre llevándolo de una manera objetiva.  

Buen día para todos.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 20, 2009)

simplemente *EXELENTE*, todas las preguntas que hice las solucione, esta lleno de personas que verdaderamente *SABEN*, 
*
Altamente recomendable*

Si esto fuera taringa le dejaria +10 XD

Muchas gracias a todos los usuarios de forosdeelctronica, we are the best


----------



## RONI (Ene 11, 2010)

Aunque soy nuevo   con muy pocos conocimientos de electrónica Creo que es de lo mejor …..   Espero  sigua siempre así.   E  ir  aprendiendo de este maravilloso foro


----------



## edusubi90 (Feb 19, 2010)

la gente con la gente se ayuda y sacas mas informacion de la que puede parecer en un principio. Es una foro excelente.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 19, 2010)

Eh pasado por tres foros distintos mientras estudiaba pero en todos a leer, nunca me eh detenido en ninguno en especial y la verdad que de este no me puedo despegar.
Me ah ayudado, me a servio en mis proyectos y estudios y ahora ya no lo uso como un buscador a las respuestas de mis preguntas si no que como un pasatiempos..
Esta muy bueno el foro, lo recomiendo mucho.


----------



## Victor Usuga (Feb 21, 2010)

definitivamente el me mejor foro de electronicos de america latina.


----------



## kvn507kdv (Mar 8, 2010)

es un exelente foro pero la verdad que e intentado obtener ayuda y siempre terminan mis mensajes en moderacion.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 8, 2010)

Simplemente el mejor foro de electrónica que he visto, aunque faltan algunas cosas por mejorar siempre encuentras lo que necesitas y es un excelente lugar para compartir experiencias!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 8, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> ... aunque faltan algunas cosas por mejorar ...



Cualquier sugerencia siempre es bienvenida:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/

Anímate.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 9, 2010)

Bueno me parece que habría que implementar el TEX que hay un post sobre ello es muy importante, una sección para tecnología eficientes y amigables con el medio ambiente que hoy en día es muy importante y que habría que borrar los muchos POSTS que no tienen ninguna respuesta ya que solo molestan, o POST que no llegaron a nada.


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Mar 9, 2010)

en mi punto me a ayudado mucho en mis proyectos o dudas jeje es la mejor pagina de electronica...


----------



## Dano (Mar 28, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Bueno me parece que habría que implementar el TEX que hay un post sobre ello es muy importante, una sección para tecnología eficientes y amigables con el medio ambiente que hoy en día es muy importante y que habría que borrar los muchos POSTS que no tienen ninguna respuesta ya que solo molestan, o POST que no llegaron a nada.



Para qué borrar post? el espacio nunca fue problema y supongo que no lo será por un buen tiempo 

Sería interesante esa sección, mientras se mantenga del lado lógico (nada de stanley meyer y varios "inventores" mas)

S2


----------



## compaigne (Mar 28, 2010)

Me gusta el foro, es un portal de intercambio de opiniones y cuestiones tecnologicas,proyectos etc.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 28, 2010)

El borrado de esos post sin respuestas o que nunca llegaron a nada no es por el espacio sino para mejorar el buscador ya que te encuentras con muchos de esos temas que no tienen nada, simplemente una pregunta y ninguna respuesta ni comentario.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 31, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> El borrado de esos post sin respuestas o que nunca llegaron a nada no es por el espacio sino para mejorar el buscador ya que te encuentras con muchos de esos temas que no tienen nada, simplemente una pregunta y ninguna respuesta ni comentario.
> 
> Saludos!



Cuando encuentres un tema asi reportalo usando el boton de "Denunciar" a los moderadores nos llegara un mensaje y veremos si es candidato para ser borrado, de esta forma podemos ir depurando los mensajes y mejorando el foro.....


----------



## ALADINO (Abr 2, 2010)

me parece bien.


----------



## bigflipo (Abr 2, 2010)

para que quiero la universidad cuando existe forosdeelectronica.com jajajajajaja


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

bigflipo dijo:


> para que quiero la universidad cuando existe forosdeelectronica.com jajajajajaja



para taparles la boca a los ingenieros!! (son pocas las veces pero se siente bien)


----------



## fedealma (Abr 2, 2010)

me parece una maravilla.un lugar con gente siempre dispuesta a ayudar,en donde uno aprende de los errores y explosiones jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> para taparles la boca a los ingenieros!! (son pocas las veces pero se siente bien)



No lo había visto de ese modo... Lo intentaré 

Saludos!!!


----------



## ballestool (Abr 10, 2010)

A mi me parece un foro muy chingon, aunque esta formado mayormente de sudamericanos (generalizando) y nosotros los mexicanos escaceamos :/. A pesar de esto, es bueno, ya que dan la imagen que son humildes y me uno a esta causa.

Mis Respetos


----------



## ivankira (Abr 14, 2010)

creo que fue muy buena idea hacer este foro ya que es uno de los mas completos, aparte que tiene expertos en el tema.

ya que he resueltos varios circuitos de este, estoy en deuda.


----------



## Clematida (Abr 18, 2010)

El foro está muy bien, el aspecto negativo para mí es que algunas cosas no las entiendo porque soy de España y aunque hablamos el mismo idioma la forma de expresarse de algunos es muy diferente.


----------



## Mushito (Abr 18, 2010)

Me parece excelente por que no cobran Money por bajar información, y además no hay que calificar respuestas ni enviar dts, je je je.
Felicidades al gestor y a los moderadores, sigan adelante.
P.D.
Muchas cosas aprendí navegando por este foro.


----------



## marquizto (Abr 18, 2010)

sabes lo que hecho de menos aqui es que los proyectos no todos se terminan empiezan bien con ideas pero la mayoria no se lleva a cabo, otra cosa entre nosotros mismo hagamonos un tiempesito y hagamos manuales en video por ultimo a traves de youtube y los compartimos,manuales de cualquier area seria interesante una seccion dedicada a eso.


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 18, 2010)

Me parece un gran comunidad donde hay mucha información interesante, varios proyectos para hacer y gente con conocimiento dispuesta a ayudar. 
Cada respuesta que leo me da más ganas de aprender electrónica y obtener màs conocimiento.


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

marquizto dijo:


> sabes lo que hecho de menos aqui es que los proyectos no todos se terminan empiezan bien con ideas pero la mayoria no se lleva a cabo, otra cosa entre nosotros mismo hagamonos un tiempesito y hagamos manuales en video por ultimo a traves de youtube y los compartimos,manuales de cualquier area seria interesante una seccion dedicada a eso.




Se está analizando el tema de los video-tutoriales https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/historia-nuestra-comunidad-19176/index5.html

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

Saludos al foro,en general a mi me ha parecido excelente  el foro en general, ya que me ha aclarado dudas en general,y pues en lo que he podido he ayudado a otros en fin un excelente foro.


----------



## Hellkiller (May 2, 2010)

Pues a mi si no fuera me rsuslta imprecindible este foro jajajaja, si no fuera  por el no habria empezado a hacer mis cosillas. Gracias!!!!


----------



## PEBE (May 2, 2010)

Yo recuerdo que cuando tenia una duda sobre algo en electronica y lo ponia en Google siempre la primera opcion era Foros De Electrónica y me resolvio muchas dudas y cada dia me fue enseñando mas y mas, hasta que un dia deje la decidia y me hice miembro de este grandioso foro.Normalmente en la calle o entre amigos de escuela no se pueden platicar cosas sobre electronica (bueno en mi particular caso por que mi carrera no tiene nada que ver con electronica y es solo pasatiempo) y aqui como que todos hablamos el mismo idioma,  no importa si eres de Argentina, México , Chile, etc. todos tenemos esa pasión por la electrónica. Hay veces que los usuarios de este foro decimos preguntas un tanto "bobas" pero recuerdo que cuando recien empezaba yo solo sabia lo basico por que a mi nunca me eneseñaron que es un capacitor o que es una resistencia y es lo que me gusta de este foro, hay desde lo mas basico hasta lo probablemente mas complejo, felicidades por este gran espacio y gracias.


----------



## pablor09 (May 2, 2010)

Siempre hay algo util, siempre se puede charlar o debatir con alguien. Siempre se puede ayudar a alguien o ser ayudado...Saludos


----------



## chyzo (May 7, 2010)

La verdad esta muy bueno para buscar informacion, pero hoy tengo que hacer algo que no encuentro en el foro y se me esta complicando mucho para encontrar la manera de agregas un tema.
No encuentro por ningun lado como hacerlo.
saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 7, 2010)

El sitio es excelente, gracias a él me animé a hacer un mezclador stereo con operacionales sumadores y fuente (copiando el diagrama, eso sí), cuando mi idea era sólo poner los potes. También me anima a dar consejo, cuando puedo  ya que sé que mis conocimientos son bajos (94), pero ingeniándomelas tengo mucho que decir, sobre todo en sonido (conexiones y demás) y reutilizando piezas de aparatos destripados (guardo todo lo que sirve) y espero algún día saber diseñar en condiciones. Agradeezco desde aquí la gran labor de Andrés y el equipo de moderación, cuyo resultado es esto.


----------



## jonyy7 (May 16, 2010)

De 5 puntos le doy 10!!! excelente
cuando no sabes algo aqui te lo explican y hasta te lo ayudan a plantear de muchas maneras!!


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2010)

Clematida dijo:


> El foro está muy bien, el aspecto negativo para mí es que algunas cosas no las entiendo porque soy de España y aunque hablamos el mismo idioma la forma de expresarse de algunos es muy diferente.



Eso, visto de la forma adecuada, creo que es un valor añadido de éstos foros, cuando llevas un tiempo en ellos y has leido suficiente, aprendes sobre la forma de expresarse de otros en el mismo idioma y es cuanto menos ....enriquecedor.

Ya veras que poco tardas en entender un monton de maneras de hablar el mismo idioma.  

Saludos.


----------



## ballestool (May 23, 2010)

"Foros de Electronica" es algo muy perron!!


----------



## hugoboss (May 24, 2010)

muy buen foro, siempre hay gente dispuesta a ayudar


----------



## alecmander (May 28, 2010)

hay gente muy inteligente aca!! simpre alguna respuesta hay! hasta si preguntas ideas para una maquina del tiempo estoy seguro que a alguno algo se le ocurre jaja ya sea con pic , con un circuito discreto o utilizando una bobina de tesla jeje


----------



## ALEXSIMON (May 28, 2010)

Este foro esta esencial...para el mundo electronico, para mis pequeños proyectos.


----------



## isaack (Jun 4, 2010)

el foro es muy bueno


----------



## german_chimy (Jun 6, 2010)

En mi opinion, me es muy util, desde el primer dia que lo encontre, lo agrege, me registre. Es excelente al idea de poder compartir inquietudes, circuitos, y demas. muy buen foro.


----------



## ALADINO (Jun 8, 2010)

que es muy bueno pero todavia no se participar directamente ¿ alguien puede ayudarme ? gracias.                                                                                                                                                        ALADINO


----------



## Mun3k4 (Jun 8, 2010)

muchas gracias al foro e podido comprender varias cosas, aunque soy novato en esto pero trato de aprender


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 8, 2010)

Bueno la verdad yo estoy registrado en este foro desde hace mas de un año y para ser sincero me registre porque andaba buscando un diagrama y no lo podia descargar sino estaba registrado pero despues de que me fui adentrando a este foro me di cuenta de que es una fuente invaluable de informacion ya que hay gran cantidad de entendidos en distintas ramas de la electronica que tienen la respuesta que andas buscando, aunque ya llevo algunos años alejado de la reparacion como dicen por ahi uno no deja la electronica y aunque ya no la ejerso sigue siendo un hobby que nunca voy a dejar y este foro me ha ayudado a recordar y a entender algunos conceptos que ya no recordaba o no entendia,en todo este tiempo solo he hecho un aporte pero es justo que le regrese a este foro algo de lo que me ha dado ahora que tengo algo de tiempo ya empezare a dar aportes mas seguido, a este foro, a los moderadores y a sus creadores muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 10, 2010)

Bueno solo insistire que este foro a mi parecer es uno de los mas activos y que mejores ambientes tiene salu2!

Y pues lo mejor es poder compartir experiencias con gente de varias partes del mundo que pues bueno hablen español, aunque debes en cuando hay quien se aparece hablando por medio de un traductor.

Por ejemplo hubo un usuario de Ucrania preguntando por medio de un traductor imaginense hasta donde llega el foro hoy en dia?

salu2!!

SONIUS


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Por ejemplo hubo un usuario de Ucrania preguntando por medio de un traductor imaginense hasta donde llega el foro hoy en dia?
> 
> salu2!!
> 
> SONIUS



Ahí se ve la internacionalidad


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 12, 2010)

Yo ya no me despego de este foro es excelente


----------



## alex123 (Jun 17, 2010)

es muy buen foro la verdad que  super     se aprende mucho y se comparte ademas
 que es un lugar para descargar cosas de electronica lo unico que ay que saber es escribir bien luego esta bien todo jeje


----------



## MARIELY (Jun 17, 2010)

muy buen foro los felicito! ")


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 23, 2010)

No creo tener mas de 1 año registrado y en el poco tiempo que he estado aquí he encontrado a muchas personas dispuestas a ayudar y colaborar en cualquier proyecto, ademas de conseguir miembros que son verdaderos profesionales en el campo. Y lo mejor de todo es que hace se siente cierta empatía con que otro miembro y es tanto asi que "vivo" mas en el foro que en el propio Facebook jejeje, saludos a todos, excelente foro


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 23, 2010)

este foro es lo maximo, ya llevo bastante tiempo registrado y he aprendido bastante ya sea cuando me ayudan con algun problema o cuando con el poco conocimiento ayudo a alguien, en verdad es muy satisfactorio....



> hay gente muy inteligente aca!! simpre alguna respuesta hay! hasta si preguntas ideas para una maquina del tiempo estoy seguro que a alguno algo se le ocurre jaja ya sea con pic , con un circuito discreto o utilizando una bobina de tesla jeje


 ¿como quieres la maquina del tiempo?


----------



## angel36 (Jun 23, 2010)

Siempre he sido aficionado al tema pero hay un aspecto a destacar...seria facil pedir y que te den todo servido..la mayor parte de lo usuarios que participan que en verdad tienen un nivel altisimo por ej ingeniero.
Se toman el trabajo de enseñare y a la ves te dan lo justo para que uno valla solito a buscar mas... indirectamente te llevan a, leer mas, a buscar mas, a aprender mas.... muchas gracias  a todos los  que tienen la paciencia de aguantar a los que no sabemos mucho.... o casi nada.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 26, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero angel33 es de agradecer el apoyo de los maestros del foro, 
pero siempre enfocado al auto desarrollo personal de los que  menos  sabemos...por eso es que estoy
muy contento de formar parte de "Foros de Electronica".


----------



## TREMENDOS (Jun 29, 2010)

Me parece excelente este foro por todo los tipos de temas tratados...
Sala de charla excelente tienen diez....

No se que estaba haciendo en otras partes si aqui encuentras todo lo que puedes necesitar.

Compañeros , que al igual que tu tienen inquietud por esto que es tan bonito como lo es la electronica felicidades a todos por tener una comunidad tan llena de compresion y que no quepa duda que ustedes hacen la diferencia en cuanto a otros foros ya que la mayoria gusta por entender y comprender a las recien iniciados en esto en otras partes los mandan por un tubo y a volar pero es que uno se encuentra con cada desagradecido que hasta da coraje , como un compañero que dice que quiere hacer agua fresca...

Felicidadddeeeeeeesssssss a todos los involucrados en este proyecto que sin mas ni mas lo mas *agradable* que encontrado internet...

hasta pronto.......


----------



## Blauered (Jun 29, 2010)

Con cuerdo con la gran mayoría, es un excelente espacio para intercambio de experiencias!!!: Lo que yo no sé siempre habrá alguien en el foro que me eché una mano, e igual compartir lo mucho o poco que sabemos cada cual. Felicitaciones también al equipo de moderación por tener en tan agradables condiciones.
SALUTS!
Desde Aguascalientes, México.


----------



## omar martinez lopez (Jun 29, 2010)

me parece muy util e interesante el foro que bueno que me uni

saludos a los suscriptores y visitantes


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 2, 2010)

Me parece muy bueno que exista este foro, donde uno puede compartir ideas y opiniones, para facilitar el desarrollos de proyectos. Saludos


----------



## Alva (Jul 5, 2010)

Muy bueno el foro nos ayuda a resolver muchos de los problemas que se nos presentan, a pesar de la variedad del trabajo siempre se presenta algo nuevo y hoy sobre todo se requiere de ayuda para solucionarlo. Entre todos encontraremos las soluciones y haremos firme el dicho del que afirma ¡Tendrà que poderse ! ¡ Hasta pronto !


----------



## Josesan (Jul 23, 2010)

Este foro es muy bueno! Me está ayudando mucho.


----------



## crisman (Jul 30, 2010)

a mi me parecio grandiosa este pagina me han ayudado bastante y espero ayudar a alguien algun dia.
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 3, 2010)

Lo mejor de lo mejor es este foro!!  ya e echo varios proyectos que muchachos aficionados de esta gran comunidad de Electronica an posteado y todos funcionan .
Este foro es de lo mejor yo ahora en ves de buscar en google circuitos y eso pongo Foros de Electronica y listo alli consigo todo lo que necesito para hacer mis proyectos
Gracias por existir Foro!! Es de lo Mejor!!!!!!


----------



## SebastianConvers (Oct 28, 2010)

Como ya lo he dicho, para mí este foro es la biblia de la Electrónica. Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Es óptimo. El "slogan" de este sitio debería ser "inteligencia colectiva" aunque otro sitio lo tomó antes 
Igual, yo creía que T! era lo más, hasta que me registré aquí.

Gracias a todos, y a cada uno de los que componen este sitio!

Agucasta


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 28, 2010)

primero quiero agradecer a los foristas en ocuprse de responder dudas de todo tipo y complegidad.

--a los moderadores que me encanta y apoyo la buena limpieza que realizan ""moderacion"" manteniendo el foro legible.
criticas.. la pagina principal tendria que tener acceso mas simple a las diferentes secciones o temas nuevos etc
--y por ultimo dejo un gran reconocimiento a los foreros que me acompañan en mi hooby la tecnologia valvular que conste que soy electromecanico no electronico pero me estan encaminando...jaja


----------



## ronald aliaga (Nov 4, 2010)

el foro es buenisimo te sirve para despejar muchas dudas y al mismo para aprender un monton de cosas
felicidades  a los moderadores. esto sirve para desarrollar a paises como el mio (Bolivia).


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

Qué bien que lo veas así Ronald. Yo pienso algo similar. Está muy bueno esto de compartir sabiduría (yo por lo general recibo porque tengo poquito que dar) pero de esta forma se van creando pequeños técnicos, o aficionados que algún día podrán enseñar lo que aprendieron. Y también manejar "cierta" tecnología, aunque sea "DIY" (Do It Yourself) si no fuera por este medio, no podríamos acceder jamás. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, se me hace imposible adquirir un combo de guitarra eléctrica comercial, por su elevado costo. En cambio, gracias a gente como ustedes, que comparte todo lo que saben con nosotros, pude hacer mi equipo por una fracción del costo de uno comercial, y con resultados más que satisfactorios. 

Además, 2 cosas que tengo pensadas. La primera, que me parece de maravillas, que haya temas en los que cada uno muestra "cosas" suyas. Como esquemas electrónicos, ensamblajes, gabinetes, fuentes, cajas acústicas, etc. Fotos REALES, de las que hacen que el foro sea 100% HUMANO. Porque si bien, yo no conozco a ninguno de ustedes, en la mayoría CONFÍO (bueno, a excepciones, obvio) y sé que ninguno (o la mayoría) va a tratar de "engañarme" con algún consejo fuera de lugar. Porque tengo pruebas, tengo testimonios, tengo anécdotas, que cada uno propone, cuenta o comparte. Eso me pone muy cómodo, y ahora no tengo miedo de preguntar algún disparate mío porque la mayoría tiene buena predisposición para enseñar. Aquí hay información de todo lo que busques. Está buenísimo empezar a leer un tema que tiene 50 páginas porque es un mundo de aprendizaje en el que todos cooperan hasta llegar a un producto muy bueno. (a mí me interesa todo lo que es audio) Y la verdad, estoy muy agradecido. Como para que se dén una idea, tengo 20 años, estudio arquitectura (naaada que ver) y hoy en día estoy haciendo amplificadores de guitarra, de música en general, un control remoto infrarrojo de 2 botones y un mini emisor de FM, cosas que hace 2 años ni sabía qué eran. Todo aprendido de acá. Entré al foro sin saber la diferencia entre AC y DC. La ley de Ohm para mí era como si fuera algo difícil (y eso que son 3 valores jaja) y ahora me siento bastante capacitado (no para dar cátedra, ni para enseñar, pero para PRACTICAR) y todo por mi entusiasmo con el foro.

Lo segundo que quiero rescatar, que es algo simple, pero concreto, es que se tenga en cuenta el tema de la ORTOGRAFÍA. Es excelente y da gusto leer un post escrito correctamente, y no en lenguaje "chat". Porque muchas veces se puede confundir algún concepto por un simple error gramatical u ortográfico.

De nuevo, gracias a todos y a cada uno de los que aportan para el foro, creando una verdadera universidad online.

Saludos, y disculpen si me extendí mucho. (la verdad, me copé) jaja

Agustín.


----------



## electri (Nov 5, 2010)

Soy nuevo y este foro es lo maximo me facina la electronica


----------



## electroni (Nov 11, 2010)

con el poco timpo que llevo me parece que es algo bueno de compartir tus conocimientos con otras personas ............


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ultimamente he estado mas activo en el foro, y personalmente ya me empiezo a sentir como en familia   

Aqui la gente te ayuda cuando los necesitas, compartes ideas con otros, y cuando ya tienes los conocimientos basicos, puedes empezar a ayudar a otros "aspirantes" (auqnue debo admitir que son un poco exigentes con las reglas, pero eso se debe a que, sin reglas, no hay orden, y sin orden, no hay organizacion, y sin organizacion, no hay mundo,,,,,,,)
Me gusta mucho este foro, es muy genial!!!


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 26, 2010)

Uno de los mejores foros para aprender electrónica. Hay Proyectos muy útiles. Además si estan pensando en hacer algo, despues de romperte la cabeza pensando en como lo hago????, te das cuenta que otro ya lo habia hecho y con éxito seguramente.... 
Uno de los mejores Foros!!!


----------



## electroni (Nov 26, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Ultimamente he estado mas activo en el foro, y personalmente ya me empiezo a sentir como en familia
> 
> Aqui la gente te ayuda cuando los necesitas, compartes ideas con otros, y cuando ya tienes los conocimientos basicos, puedes empezar a ayudar a otros "aspirantes" (auqnue debo admitir que son un poco exigentes con las reglas, pero eso se debe a que, sin reglas, no hay orden, y sin orden, no hay organizacion, y sin organizacion, no hay mundo,,,,,,,)
> Me gusta mucho este foro, es muy genial!!!



eso es lo que me gusta de estos foros  por que todos somos como una familia asi que cunado necesite algo no dudes en preguntar


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 27, 2010)

electroni dijo:


> eso es lo que me gusta de estos foros por que todos somos como una familia asi que cunado necesite algo no dudes en preguntar


 
Sip, muchas gracias electroni!!! 
aqui me he sentido identificado con muchos miembros, 
y pues, ya son como mi famila


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkRom dijo:


> Uno de los mejores foros para aprender electrónica. Hay Proyectos muy útiles. Además si estan pensando en hacer algo, despues de romperte la cabeza pensando en como lo hago????, te das cuenta que otro ya lo habia hecho y con éxito seguramente....
> Uno de los mejores Foros!!!


 
comparto totalmente, tu idea, y es asi 100% yo soy electronico aficionado por hooby y e aprendido mucho aca y de gente que aporta su tiempo y dedicacion , para los que empiezan en forosdeelectronica sea respetuosos pasen la mayor data de la duda y seguramente entre todos le encontraremos alguna solucion


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hay mucha amigabilidad (un cachito je), y una activa ignorabilidad (mucho fuego jo), pero si tengo que ser sincero, el mejor foro de intercambio en esta rama que he encontrado.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 30, 2010)

Desde el poco tiempo que estoy dentro del foro me parecio unos de los mejores lugares para preguntar o responder sobre cualquier consulta. sin dudas el mejor foro, es de mucha ayuda para muchos de nosotros.. 
saludos


----------



## electri (Nov 30, 2010)

Este foro de elctronica es lo maximo me ha ayudado bastante en el mundo del pic program y tambien e resuelto algunas dudas de la electronica.


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 8, 2010)

me encanta e aprendido  estoy aprendiendo y seguramente  aprendere mucho gracias a este foro 

y tambien es una herramienta muy util para el estudiante o profesor

muchas gracias por crearlo


P.D:que dia fundaste el foro asi festejamos 

P.D:no cualquier bobo pasa la prueba de las resistencias en paralelo para registrarse entonses no hay bobos molestando y perturbando el area


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Ya vi que no tiene actividad, pero igual me gustaría dejar mi reflexión.

Para mí este foro es todo un hallazgo:

Camaradería: en poco tiempo tengo más de un amigo (y no soy justamente de los que se ganan amigos).
Contenido (yo): los moderadores son tolerantes con lo que se puede, y si no, tampoco son despreciativos u ofensivos.
Amplia variedad de temas para tratar aún fuera de la temática específica del foro.
Mucha gente que ayuda solo por ayudar (lo mejor de la humanidad).
Lugar de esparcimiento para descargar lo que sea (sin ofender o faltar el respeto).

He pululado muchos foros, de diversas temáticas, pero este tiene una pequeña "magia" que hace de mí quizás una persona un poquitito mejor de lo que era antes. Aunque me cuesta, medito algunos segundos más mis respuestas, intento apaciguar (a veces no puedo y me sobrepasa), pero sobre todo, me gusta volcar mis experiencias para compartir, y justamente este último término, es a mi criterio, el mejor punto de esta comunidad.


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 3, 2011)

este foro es lo mejor de lo mejor sin duda alguna, excelente.


----------



## Diego German (Ene 4, 2011)

super super super  

El mejor foro de Electronica en habla hispana 

PD: mi Segunda Universidad


----------



## dios (Ene 4, 2011)

Me gusta me gusta, igual no entiendo porque es un nombre plural yo le hubiera puesto, forodeelectronica.com


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola.

El plural es porque la electrónica cubre o se divide en varios temas.
Si entras a HOME verás los distintos foros de electrónica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dios (Ene 4, 2011)

mmm, entonces elricondelaelectronica.com jaj


----------



## Alva (Ene 6, 2011)

ronald aliaga dijo:


> el foro es buenisimo te sirve para despejar muchas dudas y al mismo para aprender un monton de cosas
> felicidades  a los moderadores. esto sirve para desarrollar a paises como el mio (Bolivia).



Aca en Argentina tambièn aprovechamos los datos y ayudas que nos dan en el Forogrande el foro y que haya cada vez màs gente dispuesta a ayudarse


----------



## tronik (Ene 6, 2011)

la mejor web de foros que me e mudado aquí acudo cuando tengo dudas ala hora de montar mis circuitos


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

La verdad es que este foro es el que estaba esperando encontrar..... dios, es impresionante


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 19, 2011)

Me parece fantastico el foro, nos resuelve muchos problemas, nos da conocimiento y entre todos nos ayudamos.
Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Supremamente edificantes los foros. Entra uno como desubicado pero va adquiriendo tacto. La comunicación entre humanos es un imperativo humano.


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Estoy de acuedo con B. Tigger. Nunca imaginé hallar un hogar tan lejos de casa. O mejor, nunca esperé hallar un hogar tan inmenso. En unas pocas horas he disfrutado en compañía de desconocidos (tal vez sea ofensivo el término) como nunca lo había hecho. Claro a excepción de la compañía siempre amena de mi costilla. Para mí, una fuente viva de conocimiento y afecto al prójimo. Mil gracias. Cualquier sanción es poca en comparación de tanto que ofrece.


----------



## pakio (Ene 22, 2011)

El foro parece ser el mas usado en cuestiones de electronica, lo que me ha parecido mal a sido el "anti-bots" del proceso de registro, ya que es algo....... complicado, jeje


----------



## franklex (Ene 23, 2011)

este foro es muy interesante, se encuentra de todo sobre todo a cerca de la programacion de microntroladores, que es lo que me interesa mucho.


----------



## pakio (Ene 23, 2011)

En este foro te borran tus temas sin darte explicacion...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

pakio dijo:


> En este foro te borran tus temas sin darte explicacion...



No, salvo que sea infracción a *alguna* de las Normas del Foro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/consejos-iniciacion-electronica-50251/

En este caso, fue porque el tema ya se ha tratado en el Foro.

PD. 1: Donde decía "Laguna" debió haber dicho "Alguna".
PD. 2: Hola Cacho


----------



## Cacho (Ene 23, 2011)

Pakio, lo único que hay en Moderación tuyo es esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/consejos-iniciacion-electronica-50251/#post437194

Y está explicado el porqué (quizá de manera implícita). Lleé un poco no más por el foro, que para iniciarte en electrónicatenés mucha data ya posteada 

Saludos

Edit:

Hola Fogo.


----------



## pakio (Ene 23, 2011)

Vale gracias por la aclaracion...

Otra cosa, porque solo cuentan como mensajes los temas iniciados¿?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 23, 2011)

Los mensajes en la Sala de Charla o Moderación no suman.
Todos los demás, publicados en las otras secciones, suman al contador porque se consideran como aportes (chicos o grandes, no importa) al foro 

En ningún caso importa si el tema lo iniciaste vos o cualquier otro.

Saludos


----------



## pakio (Ene 23, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Los mensajes en la Sala de Charla o Moderación no suman.
> Todos los demás, publicados en las otras secciones, suman al contador porque se consideran como aportes (chicos o grandes, no importa) al foro
> 
> En ningún caso importa si el tema lo iniciaste vos o cualquier otro.
> ...



Vale gracias 

Por mas que miro cosas sencillas y que tengan algun uso o que sean llamativas no encuentro nada, jeje :S a ver si veo algo que me anime a hacerlo...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 23, 2011)

De nada, y a seguir mirando por aquí y por allá, que algo que te interese vas a encontrar (hasta rima y todo )

Saludos.


----------



## elalfo (Ene 23, 2011)

esta muy bueno, me gusta lo de la lista de proveedores así ya estimo un costo real


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Ya con dos dias de navegación por forosdeelectronica.com puede una persona hacerse a una idea general y sentar una posición. El foro es excelente. Mucha camaredería y demás, muchos conceptos desperdigados y ... queda una reflexión por hacer: Habrá alguna forma de sacar conclusiones a los diferentes temas (en los que es pertinente, claro) y no dejar las palabras flotando? O es que las conclusiones quedarían a cuenta de cada participante o visitante?

Esta reflexión no es una crítica, ni mucho menos, es simplemente eso: Una reflexión.

Un gran saludo.


----------



## Jorcadu (Feb 3, 2011)

Me llama la atención... nunca antes había estado en un foro, y gracias a mi hijo Tavo , a quien ustedes le han ayudado *TANTO*, que me animó a mí a suscribirme; he comenzado con incertidumbre, con temores a quedar mal, o preguntar lo indebido; pero muy grata fue la sorpresa al recibir tanto apoyo de parte de la comunidad "forense"   sobre todo en temas que no había historial, eso es compromiso, eso es entrega. Si esto mismo utilizáramos en nuestro medio, estoy seguro que nuestro amado planeta cambiaría sustancialmente, comunidad es convivencia... felicitaciones a los comprometidos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 3, 2011)

Jorcadu dijo:


> Me llama la atención... nunca antes había estado en un foro, y gracias a mi hijo Tavo , a quien ustedes le han ayudado *TANTO*, que me animó a mí a suscribirme; he comenzado con incertidumbre, con temores a quedar mal, o preguntar lo indebido; pero muy grata fue la sorpresa al recibir tanto apoyo de parte de la comunidad "forense"   sobre todo en temas que no había historial, eso es compromiso, eso es entrega. Si esto mismo utilizáramos en nuestro medio, estoy seguro que nuestro amado planeta cambiaría sustancialmente, comunidad es convivencia... felicitaciones a los comprometidos!



Orales, Padre e Hijo!  .
Esperamos que su estadía en el foro sea de los más agradable! Bienvenido!!!   

Saludos!


----------



## germanlego (Feb 11, 2011)

doy gracias a las personas que se unieron para crear este foro, me asido de mucha ayuda e ganado mucha esperiencia en mucha parate por el foro, tambien doy gracias a todas estas personas que dedican un poco de su tiempo y conocimiento, para los que no sabemos mucho de este mundo tan estenzo de electronica.

deberas gracias


----------



## sergio barasz (Feb 11, 2011)

hola a todos,, para mi Foros de Electronica es mas que eso..es como un hogar para mi..ja aunque no suelo escribir mucho,solo lo nesesario,todos los dias estoy aqui dentro...soy mas adicto que al facebook muy buen foro la verdad muchas felicitaciones a los creadores de esta comunidad..


----------



## electri (Feb 12, 2011)

Chevere el foro de electronica es lo maximo perternecer al foro de electronica es una gran esperiencia.


----------



## Trukutu (Feb 12, 2011)

Excelente el foro, muy linda comunidad y para los que como yo siempre andamos metiendo mano en alguna cosita, aunque no sepamos mucho, este foro nos es de gran ayuda, espero poder aportar algo para corresponder de alguna manera.
Saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Feb 12, 2011)

* excelente foro*
llevo menos de un años en el foro y me parece un buen lugar para aprender y enseñar ya que no es solo uno el que aporta si no que somos todos con nuestras ideas y modificaciones, ademas las personas son muy amigables y pacientes gracias a ellos por su dedicación 

saludos


----------



## jaime monroy (Feb 16, 2011)

Ayuda bastante, es excelente poder comparar el conocimiento y las apreciaciones de los demas. Gracias Foros de electronica


----------



## Javisco (Feb 16, 2011)

En lo particular, a mi me ha parecido un excelente foro porque se ha demostrado el apoyo por parte de los usuarios en ayudar a quienes mas lo necesitamos, y es un excelente foro donde podemos compartir los conocimientos que tenemos con el afan solo de apoyarnos....gracias a foros de electronica...


----------



## Ediolot (Feb 20, 2011)

Pues esta genial, no hay ningún otro sitio dónde poder hablar y preguntar a gente que se interese por esto ;-)


----------



## blodwid (Feb 21, 2011)

Me encanta de haber descubierto este foro.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 24, 2011)

MaMu dijo:


> Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.
> 
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*
> 
> Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.



Hola saludos a todos quienes integran este foro, lo descubri ayer y quede encantado, 

es mi segundo foro en que participo me parece que es muy completo por los distintos temas que en el se tocan, el nivel de sus participantes me parece muy bueno y principalmente con ganas de ayudar y poder intercambiar experiencias personales e informacion muy util para nuestro trabajo o hobby .

saludos desde uruguay


----------



## arg (Feb 27, 2011)

Realmente me parece fantastico el foro, algo estricto pero demasiado bueno, aunque no participo demasiado ya que a ser sincero me siento novato a lado de muchos de por aqui, tiene rato que estoy registrado, cuando tengo una consulta o ando buscando algo entro directemente al foro ya ni le busco por otro lado.

Uso demasiado el buscador, ya que hasta miedo me da preguntar por que la veces que lo eh hecho mi pregunta termina en moderacion, tambien ya le di una checada alas reglas quiza en algo debo estar fallando.

tengo 3 foros favoritos de ahi nunguno mas

Electronica: www.forosdeelectronica.com
1 de Autos
1 de Juegos, soft, recreativas y modificaciones a consolas, arcades, etc.

saludos por hacer de este foro un gran foro


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 27, 2011)

arg dijo:


> *Realmente me parece fantastico el foro, algo estricto pero demasiado bueno, aunque no participo demasiado ya que a ser sincero me siento novato a lado de muchos de por aqui, tiene rato que estoy registrado, cuando tengo una consulta o ando buscando algo entro directemente al foro ya ni le busco por otro lado.
> 
> Uso demasiado el buscador, ya que hasta miedo me da preguntar por que la veces que lo eh hecho mi pregunta termina en moderacion, tambien ya le di una checada alas reglas quiza en algo debo estar fallando.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido Compatriota!!! Acá estamos para lo que se necesite!
Desde Coatzacoalcos! 

Saludos!


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya antes había dejado mis impresiones sobre forosdeelectronica.com y hoy tengo que  decir que realmente estoy sorprendido por la cantidad de información que uno encuentra en tal diversidad de temas. Pero no es sólo admiración por la temática, sino por la facilidad con la que uno logra ir escalando peldaños en esta área del conocimiento. Tengo que decir que en ninguno de los institutos dedicados a la enseñanza de electrónica en mi ciudad hubiera logrado tal avance. 

Por estas apreciaciones no solamente felicito a los creadores del foro, sino a todos aquellos que con sus aportes nos impulsan hacia adelante.

Muchas gracias a todos y un saludo de amigo.


----------



## Jose Luis Gomez (Mar 13, 2011)

Pues a mi me ha parecido buenisimo y mas que soy bastante nuevo en esto de la electoronica y yo creo que este foro no solo me ha ayudado a mi sino a mas personas porque la gente que hay aqui se preocupa en ayudar a los demas y el trato que se nos da a los usuarios es agradable.

Saludos.


----------



## Azlan (Abr 14, 2011)

En Realidad Me ha parecido muy bueno aunque creo que hay muchas personas que se colaron aqui  en mi opinion yo me suscribi porque quiero aprender y compartir conocimientos con personas que saben y les gusta la electronica pero en cambio hay muchos que estan aqui  es en otro cuento discutiendo cosas que en realidad no estan relacionadas y saboteando. Este es un espacio muy vacano y debemos saber aprovecharlo.


----------



## Bohemio (Abr 16, 2011)

Este foro es excelente hay buen compañerismo, humildad colaboración y sobre todo mucho deseo que todos aprendan, se ve las ganas de ayudar al compañero.
De varias páginas que he visto en la web, ésta, está llena de armonía y mucha colaboración y los temas súper buenos FELICITACIONES.
Que DIOS nos ilumine y todo el que entre a este foro sienta ese lindo amor de ayudar.


----------



## Uro (Abr 16, 2011)

Azlan dijo:
			
		

> ...aunque creo que hay muchas personas que se colaron aqui


.
Cuando las cosas carecen de importancia, uno las pasa por alto. Se pierde mucho tiempo criticando las cosas que no nos gustan, tiempo que podríamaos utilizar en ser más tolerantes. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bohemio (Abr 16, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Ya antes había dejado mis impresiones sobre forosdeelectronica.com y hoy tengo que  decir que realmente estoy sorprendido por la cantidad de información que uno encuentra en tal diversidad de temas. Pero no es sólo admiración por la temática, sino por la facilidad con la que uno logra ir escalando peldaños en esta área del conocimiento. Tengo que decir que en ninguno de los institutos dedicados a la enseñanza de electrónica en mi ciudad hubiera logrado tal avance.
> 
> Por estas apreciaciones no solamente felicito a los creadores del foro, sino a todos aquellos que con sus aportes nos impulsan hacia adelante.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos y un saludo de amigo.



Completamente de acuerdo, realmente me siento feliz encontrar esta bella comunidad,cuidemos estos valores.


----------



## http (Abr 25, 2011)

hace poco que estoy y me siento muy comodo. un poco bastante desactualizado pero ya voy a retomar. me da un poco de verguenza en pocas palabras me siento un niño en tema de adultos. pero de a poco entendere algunas cuestiones que se quedaron en el pasado. 
lo que mas me gusta es que hay informaciòn de todo. muy buen ambiente y mucho compañerismo.
saludos


----------



## JorgeNicolas (Abr 28, 2011)

El foro es excelente


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

el foro es mu bueno ya que el buscador es exacto todo está ordenado y etiquetado gracias a las politicas del foro. Ojala que los que se rejistren proximamente se las lean y releean


----------



## aleg92 (May 12, 2011)

es muy bueno (Y)


----------



## cjefferson (May 18, 2011)

Saludos en todos, estoy Super nuevo y novato en el mundo de la electrónica y gracias a este foro e adquirido muchos conocimientos arme mi primer proyecto electrónico el grabador de Micro PicKit2 clone, muchas gracias por esta valiosa biblioteca de información y ayuda.


----------



## Sedano (May 24, 2011)

Bueno todo es mejorable en la vida, pero la verdad es que el foro está bastante bien, muy bien ordenado, la publicidad no te destroza la vista... y la gente bastante agradable, al principio me sorprendió que casi todos sois americanos, aunque la verdad es que en España somos pocos los aficionados al tema en comparación con Argentina por ejemplo. Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## lleon95 (Jun 8, 2011)

Muy bueno, aunque un usuario no me dió la bienvenida esperada =( y eso arruina mucho la imagen tener personas que traten tan mal a los usuarios nuevos


----------



## camanadper (Jun 12, 2011)

uy si apoyo esa ultima, aunque la mayoria de personas aqui son muy solidarias y acen querer mas la tecnologia ya yudad a aprender sin importar las fronteras o region


----------



## zizou (Jun 21, 2011)

La verdad es que el foro está bastante bien, pero me gustaría hacer un par de críticas, constructivas por supuesto.

- Lo de no poder enviar privados hasta no tener 25 mensajes al menos. Con todos mis respetos, eso es una soberana tonteria.

-No hay ninguna razon para que se prohiba la compraventa en el foro, no es nada ilegal !! 
No tiene sentido. Lo digo por que yo iba a vender algun osciloscopio y me he encontrado con que no  de todas formas si alguno quiere informaicion , que me envie un privado.

Aparte de eso, este es un gran foro, y que siga asi, pero esos 2 puntos desde mi humilde opinion, pienso que son , cuanto menos, discutibles.

Un saludo!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 21, 2011)

zizou dijo:


> - Lo de no poder enviar privados hasta no tener 25 mensajes al menos. Con todos mis respetos, eso es una soberana tonteria.


No basta con mostrar tu crítica, debes argumentarla. Te ayudo: ¿por qué crees que "es una soberana tontería"?



zizou dijo:


> --No hay ninguna razon para que...


Con que al administrador y moderadores no les plazca, ¿es suficiente razón? En todo caso, podría ser _negociable_.



zizou dijo:


> Lo digo por que yo iba a vender algun osciloscopio y me he encontrado con que no


Un Foro de Electrónica para vender un osciloscopio, ¡vaya!

Pienso que no es relevante, para eso tienes esas páginas tipo M.e.r.c.a.d.o L.i.b.r.e.


----------



## zizou (Jun 21, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No basta con mostrar tu crítica, debes argumentarla. Te ayudo: ¿por qué crees que "es una soberana tontería"?
> 
> 
> Con que al administrador y moderadores no les plazca, ¿es suficiente razón? En todo caso, podría ser _negociable_.
> ...



Perdon si ha ofendido. Quizas me he pasado, no iba con mala intencion. Vamos a ver, yo entro en un foro y llevo 7-8 o 15 mensajes ,o los que sean posteados, y no me está permitido comunicarme en privado con un usuario del mismo foro donde escribo? La finalidad de un foro es esa, *la comunicacion*,  

"Con que al administrador y moderadores no les plazca, ¿es suficiente razón? En todo caso, podría ser _negociable_."
¿Qué dices?? Estoy preguntando cual es la razón simplemente, y me saltas  "no es que aqui el administrador manda y punto". Y quien ha dicho lo contrario? Obviamente, faltaria mas, si el lo ha creado el debe mandar, eso seguro  Lo que estoy preguntando es por qué, lo vuelvo a decir. No tengo ninguna intencion de pelear ni de ofender, si alguien leyendo lo puede pensar, no es asi. Simplemente me gustaria saber la razon. MUchas gracias y un saludo Yoangel Lazaro!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 21, 2011)

por algo deve ser la desicion de poder y no poder algo dentro del foro no se exactamente quien toma esa desicion pero creo que no estan equivocados por algo el foro es lo que es estoy en la web muuuchas horas por dia y es en uno de los pocos foros que tengo mas participacion y como siempre digo nisiquiera es mi oficio ...si te fijas en mi nick se mantiene mucho respeto y el modo de control que tiene lo llevo a estos resultados y meter venta ...mmm ensucian vastante el foro fijate el foro dvd mania creo que es donde permiten vender equipos de audio es un despiole en el medio de un tema sobre una reparacion salta uno que se dedica a la compra y venta de equipos y tira su publicidad y desde ese momento el hilo sigue en la venta y no en la reparacion


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 21, 2011)

zizou dijo:


> La finalidad de un foro es esa, *la comunicacion*


Exacto. Pero no la comunicación en privado, donde sólo se enteran las dos personas. Quizás tú consulta le sea útil a otra persona, pero como la hiciste en privado, pues te responden en privado. 

Chequea este tema: limitaciones mensajes privados

Esto también es bueno de darle una leída: Concepto y Espíritu de foro

Algunos comentarios que avalan la idea: Dudas por mensajería privada



zizou dijo:


> Simplemente me gustaria saber la razon.


Por acá hay dos tema en que se habló de ello: Sección compro/vendo y Sección venta en el foro


----------



## zizou (Jun 21, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Exacto. Pero no la comunicación en privado, donde sólo se enteran las dos personas. Quizás tú consulta le sea útil a otra persona, pero como la hiciste en privado, pues te responden en privado.
> 
> Chequea este tema: limitaciones mensajes privados
> 
> ...


Tu mismo me das la razon: "Dudas", eso es una cosa y otra cosa es, supongamos que le quiero pedir su msn (ahora no me diras que le pida que lo publique en el foro ), para hablar con ese determinado usuario, pero no puedo porque no tengo 25 mensajes. Como ese te podria poner varios ejemplos. 

La gran mayoria de los comentarios en el hilo hacen referencia a que la compraventa "desvirtua el espiritu sin animo de lucro del foro". Un particular vendiendo su par de cosas te parece animo de lucro?? Porque obviamente no lo es, animo de lucro es una *empresa y/o tienda.* 
Electromecanico, dices que por algo han tomado la decision, y que por eso el foro va como va....Ya, y supones que si hubiera una seccion compraventa, el foro iria mal?
Desde aqui pido que se reflexione sobre incluir la seccion compraventa.
Si no, obviamente lo respetare y a seguir disfrutando del foro! 
Un saludo.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 21, 2011)

tatata ahora entiendo vos decis una area especifica para la compra y venta si podria ser estaria bueno no se como es el tema legal tal ves sera por eso que no lo ponen


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 21, 2011)

zizou dijo:


> Desde aqui pido que se reflexione sobre incluir la seccion compraventa.


Cualquier otro comentario sobre este caso, sería bueno seguirlo en el hilo correspondiente, como en los antes enlazadas, para no desvirtuar este.


----------



## Weelo (Jun 22, 2011)

Es bueno pero tratan muy mal a los novatos y a las personas ignorantes en electronica


----------



## morfeo0312 (Jun 24, 2011)

En general me parece muy bien el foro, con una simple busqueda encuentras seguro toda la informacion, eso es algo muy importante y si no pues siempre puedes plantear tu problema. El foro funciona!!!!  los temas son de un nivel medio-alto y eso me viene de perlas 

Un saludo


----------



## electrodin (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola a todos la verdad es que este foro es muy bueno, he eprendido mucho aquí, y estoy muy deacuerdo con los mínimos 25 mensajes ya que hay que "ganarse" ciertos beneficios, además esto permite que un iniciado conozca y se familiarice mas con el foro y sus reglas.
un foro no es un lugar donde descargar todolo que se necesite y que les resuelvan las tareas, sino un lugar para interactuar aportando, consultando, compartiendo.
Haciendo un "mea culpa", al leer otros temas sobre pirateria y aportes, ...tengo proyectos dormidos que aún no he compartido con la comunidad, espero hacerlo pronto pues es lo mínimo que puedo hacer en agradecimiento a todos estos grandes compañeros que desinteresadamente han posteado muy buenos proyectos. 
gracias.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 10, 2011)

Weelo dijo:


> Es bueno pero tratan muy mal a los novatos y a las personas ignorantes en electronica



casi siempre el maltrato que se interpreta en la escritura es enojo, probocado por la insistente y constante  ""bagopatia"" lo pido en el foro y no hago nada, aca se ayuda a resolver problemas del proyecto,  no  a conseguir el proyecto, solucionarlo, ponerlo en marcha, etc,


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 11, 2011)

bueno, a veces el asunto no es el problema en cuestión... sino como lo recibo. Es cierto que algunas sugerencias o llamadas de atención puedan sonar algo bruscas, pero en esencia solo te ayudan a subir de nivel. Es como en la escuela, cada vez que subes de grado o pasa de curso, el trato va siendo distinto, mas de adultos. Pero como decía, todo pasa a veces por el como yo tomo el problema o lo que me dicen.

 Por otro lado, yo quería opinar que me siento a gusto y seguro en este foro. Me dan ganas de poder participar más y apoyar otro tanto en los diferentes temas. Espero que ahora que tengo unos días de vacaciones pueda participar más y seguir aprendiendo del resto.

Si tuviera que hacer alguna sugerencia  yo creo que pasa por la de estas entretenidas caritas  que por desgracia solo se permite un tope de 15... pero si tu adjuntas imágenes con código  también te cuentan...

En lo particular, creo que se podría analizar que la cantidad de imágenes permisibles sea una y la cantidad de caritas :D sea otra.

He estado redactando un [URL="https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-telefonia-publica-52117/"]tutorial[/URL] con mucho sacrificio y he pretendido que sea "ameno" y para lograrlo he querido utilizar al máximo las caritas para lograrlo y constantemente sobrepaso los límites :cry:

Bueno, esa era mi humilde opinión... un :apreton: a todos los colegas y un :aplauso: al foro.


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Jul 28, 2011)

es un buen foro donde enseñas y te enseñan algo nuevo en la electronica!!


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

ESte foro me encanta, por que no es como otros que si quieres entrar a alguna seccion especial, tienes que pagar, y si no tienes los medios que pasa?, simplemente te "jodes" (perdon por la palabra XD.
Agradecemos infinitamente a Andres y otros amiguitos por proporcionarnos este rico espacio de conversacion e intercambio de ideas. 
Besitos.


----------



## david7777777 (Jul 30, 2011)

personalmente es la mejor pag.  los temas que se tocan son serios y eso me gusta SERIA MEJOR SI ALGUN PROYECTO DE CUALQUIER PAGINA NO FUNCIONE O TENGAN PROBLEMAS SUBAN EL ENLACE Y ASI COOPERARNOS ENTRE TODOS Y AHORRAR TIEMPO Y DINERO y el ingreso al foro sea un poco mas estricto me refiero a que los que quieran entrar tengan un conocimiento basico de la electronica SALUDOS A LOS FORISTAS ACTIVOS


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2011)

Weelo dijo:


> Es bueno pero tratan muy mal a los novatos y a las personas ignorantes en electronica



Cuando entramos al foro todos de un modo u otro metimos la de andar, y nos regañaron por eso, pero la idea es que lo sepas para no repetirlo. 
A mi mismo mi primer post recibio un regaño, estaba todo en mayúsculas y asi y no creas que por saber o tener más tiempo tenemos coronita, si nos salimos del molde recibimos las consecuencias de ello.

Lo que no se tolera es la impaciencia, el querer que se les haga los deberes o diseños particulares aqui se brinda ayuda, no podemos hacer el todo.


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

excelente foro! y gran cantidad de gente conocedora del tema que comparte sus conocimientos


----------



## Tardobass (Ago 6, 2011)

Me ha parecido muy increíble este foro!!!
Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.


----------



## mannesx (Ago 8, 2011)

Desde chico estoy siempre con curiosidad por saber sobre electricidad, y electronica. Mi primera experiencia con electronica fue destripar el tester (Un Fluke, SI UN FLUKE) de mi papá, desde ahi siempre interesado dañando, desarmando, hasta que entré en la escuela tecnica, donde aprendi a arreglar lo que dañé, y hasta mas. Me siento identificado con este foro, cada vez que entro me llevo algun conocimiento, o recuerdo cosas olvidadas. (calcular un transformador por ejemplo.) Actualmente tengo 17 años, me falta poco para ser tecnico medio en electronica, Soy un novato en el foro, ya me "regañaron" por no cumplir reglas, pero cosa de acostumbrarme a las reglas para cumplirlas, y todo bien.

Me siento identificado con los usuarios, los "chascos" de algunos, los errores de otros, de verdad es un foro increible, para los que dedicamos gran parte del día enriqueciendonos de informacion, haciendo circuitos, ayudando a otros.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 9, 2011)

aca mantenemos conversaciones con contenido, hay personas que saben mucho y bondadosamente comparten sus conocimiento a la vez que se arman de paciencia para aguantar a lxs novatxs .


----------



## BKAR (Ago 9, 2011)

para mi es una familia
jaja bueno 
El foro es de gran ayuda, es un foro serio y siempre presente a las dudas de los demás
a*C*a se aprende algo nuevo cada ves que entro, de verdad gracias a quienes hayan logrado mantener el foro desde sus comienzos


----------



## malto (Ago 10, 2011)

Solo pude llevar casi un año de electrónica hace ya casi 10 años(teoria basica y formulas que ya no recuerdo) Cuando ingresé a este gran foro solo tenia lo más básico, alguna que otra vez armaba o trataba de hacer un amplificador, pero o no encontraba sustitutos para algunos componentes o ya de plano morian los transistores o explotaba algún capacitor, ni el fusible que ponia servia de algo.
Aquí, leendo supe del bombillo en serie, me está sirviendo de mucho y varios transistores lo agradecen jaja. Buscando y leendo aprendo cada dia un poco más sobre muchas cosas, solo me pesa no ser de gran ayuda ni realizar aportes de importancia a este gran foro


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2011)

*Un poco de historia (aburrida)*


			
				El loquito que escribe dijo:
			
		

> Buscando acerca de electrónica, mirando a través de cyber, páginas referentes, me fui topando con ésta excelente página, explicaciones de la hostia (como dicen los españoles, con respeto), geniales, gente que ayudaba con grandiosidades, y siempre quería ver una foto <Debes estar registrado>, uufff... Y bue, a registrarse. En mi perfil está la fecha que me registré, solo para ver fotos y demás, ahora, trato de estar activo, ayudando de donde puedo, aprendiendo de los dioses, y compartiendo ideas, información, y mucho más.


*Fin historia aburrida*

Bueno, como la idea es aportar para la mejora del mismo, irrumpo una regla ("leer todo el post").
Sería interesante, ya que eh leído muchos post acerca de que no encuentran los archivos y demás posteados por usuarios dentro de un hilo específico, poner en todas las páginas, un pequeño menú desplegables, donde contenga, o los link de los post, o la info para descargar, o ver directamente sin buscar página por página, o de alguna manera ordenar dichos link para que sea mas accesible a aquellos que despues de 50 páginas preguntan; "¿Y dónde están los esquemas...?"
Humilde opinión...

Salud, y saludos


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

Exelente foro sin duda, me ayudo bastante en varios problemas.y los usuarios responden con mucha ayuda y inteligencia.
Es uno de los mejores foros 

Saludos.....
Pablito


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 28, 2011)

pues de todos los foros que he visto este ha sido el mejor, por eso me suscribi jeje, sin lugar a duda es el mejor, los usuarios son buenos, aunque  hay uno queotro que se pasa de manchado por burlarse por algunos novatos pero pues fuera de eso este foro me encanta


----------



## jose96 (Ago 28, 2011)

tengo 15 años y desde hace un año y medio no me despego del foro es el primero que encontre y no pienso dejarlo

Gracias por toda vuestra ayuda


----------



## georgeleonar (Ago 29, 2011)

que bueno el foro da muchas ideas ojala permanezca por siempre I love forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## JJRG (Ago 30, 2011)

HOLA a Todos. Considero este FORO como una TREMENDA herramienta, tanto para el alumno que solo le interesa saber algo para salir quebrado en la materia, para el investigador nato, para el ingeniero, el que necesite resolver cualquier problema practico y teórico en su casa, su trabajo. ETC!  Sin haberme registrado en este foro he encontrado información que uff! buenísimo Simplemente, es que en la calle no consigues mucha gente le preste atención a este hermoso ámbito! 

Soy nuevo, y este es mi primer comentario.!                  (por ser nuevo no puedo enviar mjs privado.? y crear un tema de conversación)   saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2011)

Bienvenido JJRG.



JJRG dijo:


> Soy nuevo, y este es mi primer comentario.!                  (por ser nuevo no puedo enviar mjs privado.? y crear un tema de conversación)   saludos


Podés crear temas nuevos, pero usá el buscador antes, porque es muy probable que ya haya algo como lo que buscás.

Lo que no podés hacer es mandar MPs ni usar algunas de las características de los grupos del foro.
En el canal público podés hacer lo mismo que cualquiera.

Saludos


----------



## JJRG (Ago 30, 2011)

> Podés crear temas nuevos, pero usá el buscador antes, porque es muy probable que ya haya algo como lo que buscás.
> 
> Lo que no podés hacer es mandar MPs ni usar algunas de las características de los grupos del foro.
> En el canal público podés hacer lo mismo que cualquiera.
> ...



Si yo utilice el buscador, encontré un par de foros pero tienen mas de 6 meses de inactividad. Por eso realice la pregunta aquí. Gracias.


----------



## SergsO (Feb 2, 2012)

Pues con el poco tiempo que llevo en el foro, soy nuevo tanto en aqui como en la materia de electronica  me parece una comunidad bastante buena, con personas que les gusta ayudar, bastante organizado, y el más activo de todos los que he visitado. Contiene bastante información para utilizar y preguntar. Espero que siga asi o aumente su productividad


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 16, 2012)

Me parece un foro excelente, no solo por las ganas de ayudar de los que más saben, sino también por la cantidad y calidad de la información que brindan, conozco pocos foros de electrónica, pero la verdad es que no he tenido necesidad de ir a otros con todo lo que he obtenido aquí, en fin; es un foro genial.
Gracias por tanto apoyo.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Exelente foro. Me ah ayudado muchas veces, y cuando puedo lo ayudo 
Eh visto muchos foros pero este se destaca. Exelentes personas foreras, moderadores y todo!
Saludos!!!


----------



## marcosmoreno21 (Feb 27, 2012)

muy copado por suerte ! me estan dando una mano con un amplificador que estoy armando !


----------



## tLaM (Mar 9, 2012)

Muy buen foro! siempre encuentro buenas respuestas aqui. Pero, como publico o inicio un tema? Necesito que me ayuden con un circuito y no se como publicarlo


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2012)

Sin el foro me hubiese costado un montón saber lo que se. (Parezco de sprayette)


----------



## jorge edmundo rodriguez (Mar 11, 2012)

MaMu dijo:


> Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.
> 
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*
> 
> Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.


_ Hola recién logro ingresar a este foro, espero contactarme en el futuro por consulta para reciclar circuitos integrados digitales, de los cuales no posee algunas caracteristicas. Soy reparador transmisores de FM y algunas veces diseño PLL digitales como pasatiempo. Desde ya muy agradecido por tenerme en cuenta. Jorge R


----------



## balfaro94 (Mar 13, 2012)

Me parece exelente ya que por cualquier duda que se tenga siempre estan los amigos del foro para resolver nuestras dudas, eso es ayuda! y se agradece en serio


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 31, 2012)

Buenas tardes Amigos, el foro me ha parecido muy bueno se aprende muchas cosas en poco tiempo,   llevo apenas 5 días en los foros, he participado un poco,  hay mucho material para aprender la verdad que sí, muchas gracias a los amigos que suben tan excelente material, veo un lugar muy interesante que se llama Sala de Charla donde en estos momentos les escribo, pero hay un lugar en especial llamano el Arenero, a mí en lo personal me gustaría participar ahí,  pero veo que es para los Foristas que llevan mucha más trayectoria en el Foro, sinceramente sería muy bueno  algo similar pero para nosotros los Novatos, yo lo llamaría el Rodadero jajaja, seria  para los Foristas nuevos que recién entran,  ya que he visto muchos colocan temas donde no corresponden, he visto que si dicen Ayuda, Socorro, Urgente, eso es de una  para que vayan  a un lugar llamado Moderación,  como que muchos creo que no vuelven a entrar al foro ya que uno piensa que pedir ayuda está mal hecho, si hubiese un lugar así para Novatos, ahí podrían y podríamos consultar como solicitar ayuda respecto a algo que necesiten de una forma correcta,  así como los Foristas con más trayectoria hablan libremente de muchos temas en el Arenero, pero es que todos en algún momento han sido y somos novatos, creo que un lugar así sería muy bueno no se! es solo que me doy cuenta que falta algo similar a ello, así como para no estrellarse en los foros principales que participan personas con mucha experiencia, saber manejar las herramientas, la verdad con un lugar así ya tendrían y tendríamos una noción de poder participar de acuerdo a las reglas establecidas que sé que nadie las lee jajaja, creó que  habría un orden mucho mejor en los foros principales, no es una propuesta pero tal vez se puede tener en cuenta  un punto de vista de un Novato.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2012)

El arenero no tiene nada que ver  con la trayectoria. Sólo es el hilo para charlar de cualquier cosa  fuera de tema, no guarda ninguna coherencia y no tiene tampoco mínimos  requisitos para entrar a charlar.

Lo que sí verás es que los que más tiempo llevan en el foro ya se  conocen bastante y han intercambiado muchas más ideas y palabras, con lo  que en el arenero (y en el resto del foro) ya tienen sus propios  códigos 
Es normal entre gente que se conoce hace tiempo.

Y sí, muchas veces se ponen a hablar de proyectos o cosas que no tienen  nada que ver con ese offtopic que se espera, pero... Es una suerte de  offtopic del offotpic, está permitido.

Saludos


----------



## adrianferrer (Abr 1, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Es una suerte de  offtopic del offtopic, está permitido.



Ta bueno eso jeje...


Tecksound; no te preocupes por "estrellarte" que a todos nos pasa, por mucho que sepamos de algo siempre ignoramos cosas, pero (como he leído en este mismo foro, no recuerdo a quien ) en ese aspecto aprendemos de los que saben  no importa que halla hilos donde participen muchos expertos, esa es la idea base de un foro, compartir conocimientos, y te aseguro que aquí las mayoría responde con todas las ganas de ayudar, seguro que se acuerdan cuando tambien fueron novatos 

Saludos


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 7, 2012)

Excelente Foro , en menos de un mes he aprendido muchas cosas , entre por que estoy tratando de reparar  mi bajo eléctrico , y me eh encontrado con gente muy valiosa aquí , solo es esperar que pasen estas vacaciones para correr a comprar los repuestos.


----------



## pacotachuela (Abr 10, 2012)

Exelente el foro, lo que no me termina de convencer es llegar a los 25 mensajes para poder comunicarte con otras personas a traves de un mensaje privado.
Lo demas esta bárbaro, pude armar mis amplificadores de audio leyendo los debates armados y obteniendo ayuda casi instantanea de los usuarios.

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 16, 2012)

muy bueno el foro.


----------



## Mac73 (Abr 24, 2012)

MaMu dijo:


> Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.
> 
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*
> 
> Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.



No comprendo la razón de los 25 mensajes...


----------



## ivan1983 (Abr 28, 2012)

muy bueno este foro ....se intercambian ideas


----------



## alexgts (May 18, 2012)

buenisimo el foro!!!


----------



## ROAD AND TRACK (May 20, 2012)

de mucha utilidad, llevo pocos minutos y ya he encontrado algo q me sirve para mi busqueda, un saludo a todos y pues por cualquier cosa aca ando. cuidense bye


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

pero supongo que lo venias leyendo desde hace tiempo,asta que decidiste crear una cuenta?


----------



## ROAD AND TRACK (May 20, 2012)

jejej se reira al igual que yo, pero no, apenas tiene como 15 20 minutos que entre y pues si me ha ayudado en algo que estoy buscando, solo espero respuesta de lapersona que cite y pues haber que pasa, por cierto usted sabe algo de computadoras automotrices? saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

no de eso nada,espera unos días que seguro alguien sabe ,(si me acuerdo quien es el sabe de eso le aviso)


----------



## Alejandro96 (Jun 26, 2012)

me parece un foro genial. Muy completito y con unas grandes explicaciones


----------



## pavoni (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos un saludo desde peru, mi nombre es Pablo Chuquitucto,soy un aficionado ala electronica,estudie electronica pero no termine por motivos personales,busque una pagina y me gusto esta,gracias


----------



## andriumj (Ago 30, 2012)

Bastante variedad de temas y niveles de entendimiento


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 31, 2012)

este foro es recontra interezante y didactico sigan asi gente que somos nosotros que este foro sea grande


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

Para mi es el mejor foro que hay,las personas son muy amables y te ayudan enseguida,cuando abra mi taller pondre internet en mi pc y ahi sere muy feliz porque entro a ese foro a travez de mi celular y me resulta fastidioso ya que se ve todo chico y no puedo ni subir ni bajar imagen. Asi que "vida eterna a foros.deelectronica" y gracias a todos los que me han ayudado con algun problemita.


----------



## begejo (Sep 5, 2012)

Quiero felicitar a todos y cada uno de los que hacen posible la exelente marcha de este foro,soy un ex radioaficionado que está arañando los 65 ,por lo que me queda poco espacio libre en el disco duro, debiendo recurrir constantemente a las paginas de este foro y me invade la alegría al ver que con entusiasmo y prontitud aparecen como angelitos caídos del cielo los moderadores y foristas ante una consulta ,haciendo sus aportes.Creo que este foro refleja en gran medida la capacidad técnica,espíritu de servicio y disciplina de todos lo que de una u otra manera formamos parte de esta gran familia que no reconoce fronteras.Pero debemos estar atentos ( sin ser cursi ) al caer en términos que no todos entienden por reflejar el modismo local.

Felicitaciones nuevamente,no cambies nunca


----------



## lacers (Sep 6, 2012)

me parece un foro mas que exelente, y es de mucha ayuda para pueblos como por ejemplo el mio, en donde no hay tecnicos donde consultar y uno debe aprender de una forma a la fuerza.. en mi caso me encanta la electronica y como cerca de mi pueblo no hay escuelas para aprender electonica, este foro es ideal al tener tanta variedad de informacion.. suerte a todos los amigos de este foro y tratare de colaborar en lo que pueda y sepa obviamente..


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Me parece un foro muy interesante, donde uno puede encontrar mucha información correcta y variada. Para los que nos gusta leer, es muy útil. Además la predisposición de los usuarios a la hora de ayudar y aportar es excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel17 (Sep 27, 2012)

este foro es una valiosisima herramientas para tecnicos , profesionales y entusiastas que arman sus  propios circuito electronicos gracias a todos los organizadores de tan prestigioso medio


----------



## Reyk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hasta el momento me  ha sido  muy  útil e interesante este foro y le agradezco a todos los que trabajan en el, espero y se mantenga así....gracias


----------



## lguille (Oct 7, 2012)

Buenas y santas decía mi abuela....no savia de este apartado pero la verdad que me uno a lo dicho ya muchas veces aca:

Muy buen lugar y de gente buena... los felicito por todo el esfuerzo que hacen para que esto funcione y a la ves tener una vida propia.

Un apreton de manos grande y suerte......


----------



## jomagalo (Oct 11, 2012)

Es de lo mejor que he podidio encontrar en la red. La perfecta herramienta de consulta y demás.


----------



## netma (Nov 6, 2012)

Lo mas util que he encontrado en la web.  Gracias a todos!


----------



## gaam (Nov 7, 2012)

Me parece EXCELENTE e IMPERIOSO, me alegra muchisimo pertenecer a un grupo que tenga los mismos anhelos mios, de hacer siempre algo, ya sea por curiosidad o por satisfaccion. Para mi lograr que ciertos elementos inanimados (componentes) realicen una funcion fisica (almacenar, guardar, reproducir,moverse,...) y hecho por mi mismo, me da una gran satisfaccion existencial. Lo podras comprar, lo haran otros, pero no es lo mismo que hacerlo uno con su propio sudor, participando y teniendo la ayuda de amigos de esta comunidad y en mi propio idioma (espa;ol), es realmente BESTIAL.
Gracias Foros de Electronica por estar presente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

gaam configura tu teclado en ''latinoamericano'' porque no sale la ñ 
bienvenido


----------



## gaam (Nov 8, 2012)

Tenes razon, estoy en eso, hace poco me compre un kit de teclado y raton inalambrico, y debido a que estoy concentrado en un proyecto 100% le di poca atencion a la configuracion de este kit. Pido disculpas a la comunidad.  Hoy me pondre a corregirlo. Gracias y un saludo cordial.


----------



## fagoes15 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buenas:
Buscando cositas de audio, dí con este excelente foro que me ha ayudado mucho. No tengo mucha experiencia pero con su ayuda he podido solucionar muchos inconvenientes. Muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes!!!


----------



## Niht (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola a todos este foro me ha a ayudado vastante hay temas interesantes y se encuentra el apoyo necesario para solucionar dudas hay muchas personas que prestan su ayuda y conocimiento espero este foro siga creciendo y sumando miembros gracias a todos por su conocimiento.


----------



## grcarlos (Nov 29, 2012)

Saludos a todos.  Yo sinceramente no he hecho muchos comentarios pero lo que si puedo decir es que casi diario leo por lo menos una hora este foro.  Abro el foro y leo temas aleatorios o a veces de interés personal y la verdad se me han aclarado muchas dudas, así como también he aprendido otras tantas cosas.
Yo quisiera preguntar algo... cual fue el primer tema que posteó en este foro? Todavía sigue vivo?


----------



## yoshino (Dic 7, 2012)

foros de electronica me ha ayudado mucho  te lo dicen en cunclusion todo lo que uno quisiera saber o te dan pautas  que te ayudan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2012)

yoshino dijo:


> foros de electronica me ha ayudado mucho  te lo dicen en cunclusion todo lo que uno quisiera saber o te dan pautas  que te ayudan



claro aquí no se apoya el mínimo esfuerzo ,no se da el pescado,pero enseñamos a pescar 
saludos ¡¡¡


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 16, 2012)

esta chido  espero poder aportar algo a la comunidad pronto...  saludos ! paz \m/


----------



## siz182 (Dic 17, 2012)

Muy buen foro! me a servido de mucha ayuda en mis estudios de electronica


----------



## Marino (Ene 20, 2013)

Excelente foro, noto muchas ganas de compartir conocimientos, con quienes como en mi caso, es mas lo que nos gusta, que lo que sabemos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 20, 2013)

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo en este foro .


----------



## yovoy (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola de nuevo , llevo tiempo por aqui sin intervenir puesto que no tengo suficiente nivel para opinar , pero si puedo decir que este foro no acabará , muy buena la directiva


----------



## jjimmy (Mar 24, 2013)

hola. bueno actualmente soy estudiante de etro industrial y bueno para mi este foro es una gran ayuda para los que amamos la electronica y queremos desarrollar mas esta hermoza especialidad.en lo personal mis gracias eternas a este hermozo foro, muy buena la diretiva


----------



## interpic (Mar 26, 2013)

Buenas a todos:

Pues la verdad es una esperiencia increible, y eso que aqui en España soy de dos foros
y estos son muy completos.

Desde que estoy aqui ( aca como dicen ustedes ) ya llevo reparados dos aparatos.

Lo unico que me da casi miedo... El Rey Julien que me persigue... ya que sin saberlo me salto las normas. Esto no es tan exigente en mi pais y es por eso que me pasa.

LARGA Y PROSPERA VIDA. 

Un salido ( perdon un saludo)

Ramon.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2013)

Ramon el trato es el mismo para todos ,ademas si te ayude un montón,nomas te corregí algunas cosillas,pequeñas,sin importancia, como que tienes que mantener el foro ordenado ,nada mas.
no hay nada que temer,aquí en el foro se exige excelencia y calidad por sobre todas las cosas y por eso es que este foro esta bueno ¡¡¡
pasate por este hilo ,un saludo ¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/algunas-reflexiones-sobre-forma-trabajo-foro-82572/


----------



## digito (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, es un deber participar activamente a este FORO ante todo por los Moderadores "Muy buena gente" - Educaciòn y respeto - principios fundamentales para hacer de una comunidad una gran comunidad,

hace 8 meses atràs fue mi primer ingreso y ahora le digo gracias a todos.

Felices Pascuas


----------



## lepa (Abr 15, 2013)

Pues como lla me registre y tengo relativamente poco solo puedo decir que es el mejor  lugar donde te puedes retroalimentar en temas de electronica en castellano. 

Solo que en mis sueños guajiros, un lugar donde se puedan descargar previo pago, no muy manchado, diagramas y/o proyectos, un How TO  ?


----------



## yovoy (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola equipo solo puedo decir que este sitio es el mejor que se puede encontrar para aprender viapollo  Encuentras rapidas respuestas por lo poco que he visto y eso solo puede ser por los compa tan bien 
preparados. Solo soy un aprendiz por lo tanto nada puedo de momento aportar .Adelante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 16, 2013)

ya tendrás oportunidad de ayudar a medida que aprendas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## yovoy (Abr 28, 2013)

gracias por los anímos  El-rey-julien esto es un empujoncito  mas 
para seguir seguir con vosotros


----------



## FatalityX (May 17, 2013)

Exelente y los usuarios con conocimientos no tardan en ayudarte en lo que puedan.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 21, 2013)

este foro es de lo mejorrrrrrr en cuanto a tecnicos y jente sin animo de lucro..

para mi un 100,gracias


----------



## andresjp88 (May 22, 2013)

es de lo mejorcito que hay en la red,pues e aprendido mucho,aun no dedicandome a esto.
siempre intento buscar algun circuito o algo para esperimentar,aunque aveces me sale caro el esperimento.
saludos


----------



## karras (May 28, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro de electronica,mi nombre es karras y tengo mas de sesenta años, y toda la vida me he pasado enredando con la electronica ,por eso os voy a dar mi opinión, a mi particularmente no me importa que la gente cometa faltas de ortografía ( con el tiempo ya aprenderá ) no me importa si no sabe lo que es un diodo, no me importa que  no se haya quemado nunca con un soldador,lo único importante es que tenga la suficiente curiosidad, comportamiento correcto,y querer aprender y conpartir sus experiencias con todos nosotros, ánimo para todas esas personas.Saludos.


----------



## ramiro77 (May 31, 2013)

Es el mejor foro de latinoamérica (y me atrevería a decir de habla hispana) de electrónica.
No hay ningún otro foro -o al menos no lo conozco- que le pise los talones.
Lo que he aprendido acá y la cantidad de proyectos piolas que saqué es impresionante.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 31, 2013)

Ramiro, gracias por tu confianza. Lo que hace grande este foro son sus usuarios, se merecen todo el reconocimiento.

​


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

Este es el mejor foro de Electrónica de habla hispana, que hay en la red. Comparto esa idea.


----------



## vurdalak (Sep 6, 2013)

pues el foro parece bastante prometedor se nota que siempre esta activo ya que se puede ver que hay personas consultando distintos topics  es decir que es un foro activo. espero obtener la ayuda necsaria y asi mismo poder aportar algun conocimiento


----------



## Croven (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola a todos.

*forosdeelectronica* está entre los mejores foros que he visitado. Los felicito y sigo visitándolo periódicamente. Es realmente activo y variado, con temas muy entretenidos y útiles.

Personalmente no participo demasiado y me afilié hace poco tiempo, pero ya veré cómo puedo hacer mi aporte desde mis pocos pero esmerados conocimientos. 

Los saludo y sigan creciendo. Felicitaciones a los administradores y moderadores del sitio.


----------



## fsopra (Sep 22, 2013)

Si, el compartir experiencias sin duda en amiga del progreso, todo canal de comunicación es positivo para desarrollar ideas y brindar ayudas.
Excelente espacio. es un gusto formar parte.


----------



## naujayama (Sep 23, 2013)

Estoy encantado de estar con vosotros,me estoy leyendo todo,ya llegará el momento de participar.Un salu-
do.Miguel.


----------



## Fuentes84 (Sep 23, 2013)

La mejor página de electrónica de  habla hispánica. Mira que tengo estudios superiores de Electrónica, pero entrando en este foro voy aprendiendo más y tambien aporto mis conocimientos. Y me doy cuenta de que aun me queda mucho por aprender. Seguid así!!!


----------



## Laurisha (Sep 30, 2013)

Me parece un foro super excelente. Yo leo mucho de los posts y quisiera aportar eventualmente con algo, por lo pronto siguiendo en la lucha.


----------



## digito (Oct 6, 2013)

Este mensaje es dirigido a todos los usuarios del Foro y a los administradores que son Grandes,

En estos ultimos tiempos no he podido participar mucho. En cuanto todo se alivie un poco estarè con Ud.

De toda manera Gracias a todos y felicitaciones a toda la gente para mantener el Foro vivo y lleno de todo tipo de informaciòn tecnologica.


Chau..................


----------



## Ivoastur (Oct 10, 2013)

Llevo leyendo el foro varias semanas y cuando me decido a escribir una duda me asaltan varias respuestas con que no he usado el buscador, que si no se entiende lo que digo, etc. Noto una atención excesiva en la moderación del foro. Excesiva...
Usé el buscador, pero no siempre funciona como quisieramos, cuando uno quiere ser técnico y utilizar el término "regulador de voltaje" no puedes pensar que deberias haber buscado "control temperatura soldador" aunque ese sea tu proyecto, un regulador de Voltaje se puede usar para regular mil cosas.
Y en cuanto a claridad, no se, creo que he sido suficientemente claro.

El que sea inteligente sabrá usar esta crítica de la manera correcta.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2013)

Ivoastur dijo:


> Llevo leyendo el foro varias semanas y cuando me decido a escribir una duda me asaltan varias respuestas con que no he usado el buscador, que si no se entiende lo que digo, etc. Noto una atención excesiva en la moderación del foro. Excesiva...
> Usé el buscador, pero no siempre funciona como quisieramos, cuando uno quiere ser técnico y utilizar el término "regulador de voltaje" no puedes pensar que deberias haber buscado "control temperatura soldador" aunque ese sea tu proyecto, un regulador de Voltaje se puede usar para regular mil cosas.
> Y en cuanto a claridad, no se, creo que he sido suficientemente claro.
> 
> ...





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Como iniciarse en El Foro (Foros de Electrónica)*
> 
> . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...



Si deseabas un regulador de potencia para tu soldador (Cautín), debiste buscar *eso*



Ivoastur dijo:


> . . . El que sea inteligente sabrá usar esta crítica de la manera correcta. . .



Espero que sepas darte cuenta y comprendas


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 16, 2013)

Encontre este foro hace tiempo...casi siempre que buscaba un circuito...y mas de una vez creo me registre ...por fin estoy dentro deapues de cuatro meses...a veces una causa, a veces otra me impedian entrar, por fin lo logre y con nueva contraseña...me alegra estar aqui y servir en lo que este a mi alcance...


----------



## Exocet (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola el foro es fabuloso tiene temas para los iniciados (ejem ejem) y para los mas experimentados.

Con todo el conocimiento, trucos, las mañas, de las pocas experiencias pude ojear me di cuenta que todo esto no tiene precio. Este foro es lo que hace falta para avanzar en en esta materia, y para una persona autodidacta como yo no tienen idea de lo agradecido que puede estar uno.

La verdad que se merecen Felicitaciones con mayúscula a todos los que logran que esta comunidad sea como es.

Que siga avanzando. ¡ Saludos a todos !


----------



## PEBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Hace mucho que no paso por aquí, cuando me introduje en este foro apenas cursaba el bachillerato y tenia pues, mas tiempo libre, ahora estoy metido en una Ingeniería y las cosas son mas complicadas.

Foros de electrónica, una hermosa herramienta, un lugar donde aprendes mucho, no solo de electrónica sino también de un sinfín de cosas cotidianas. Este foro es muy distinto a otros y así está excelente. 
un saludo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola!
Es excelente esta página, los usuarios también son amables, no falta uno que otro engreído, soberbio, que cree que por saber más ya puede hablarnos de mal modo, por no decir de otra forma. Pero fuera de eso, esta web es impresionante!


----------



## ivanz003 (Nov 27, 2013)

esta muy bien la pagina muchos proyectos para hacer


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Ene 1, 2014)

Pués yo encontré este foro por casualidad. Quise buscar información en Google acerca de lo bueno o malo que pudiera ser el multímetro que había decidido comprar y en uno de los links me salió un hilo acerca de él en este gran foro. Pregunté mis dudas, me respondieron con mucha educación e informándome de todo y acabé comprándolo. También aproveché y reutilicé un viejo hilo para que me ayudaran a reparar una lámpara táctil. Reparación que gracias a los compañeros pude llevar a cabo con éxito.

He visto unos cuantos comentarios en este hilo de otros foreros y debo decirles para recordárselo a algunos que *un foro sirve para aprender, tenga uno el nivel que tenga*. Hay que tener paciencia con los que no tengamos, y que nunca vamos a tener, la carrera de telecomunicaciones o la FP de electrónica, y entender que al menos tenemos curiosidad por el tema. Yo hace un par de meses me inicié con el único fin de arreglar mis aparatos de casa. Así pués, entenderán que antes de ponerme a estudiar 40 fórmulas para inventarme circuitos debo aprender a reparar para así entender correctamente el funcionamiento de cada componente a medida que me vaya encontrando con objetos a reparar. Parto prácticamente de 0, pero le pongo mucho empeño e ilusión.
No tengo estudios de electrónica pero al menos ya no formo parte de esa masa que cree que cuando un aparato le deja de funcionar se tiene que gastar X €/$ para que se lo arreglen o simplemente tirarlo y comprarse uno nuevo. Es un primer paso, y sé que estoy en ese nivel tan bajo. Por esto prometo utilizar siempre el buscador antes de abrir un hilo nuevo y de cerciorarme que estoy en en la sección correcta.

Perdonad el rollo pero creo que para algunos era necesario. 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> claro aquí no se apoya el mínimo esfuerzo ,no se da el pescado,pero enseñamos a pescar
> saludos ¡¡¡


Qué grande! Ésta es la manera, ésta!

Saludos, y nos vamos viendo por aquí. 
Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## karras (Ene 2, 2014)

Me ha gustado eso de aprender tenga uno el nivel que tenga,creo que nunca se tiene el nivel deseado,por eso estamos aquí,yo por lo menos para aprender .saludos


----------



## ggmeister (Ene 6, 2014)

Llegue a esta pagina a través de una busqueda de imagenes de fuentes de alimentacion en google . La verdad que no suelo darme de alta en foros , pero vi que este tiene bastante actividad y al ser en español me sorprendió la cantidad de miembros . Tambien veo que hay incontables categorias para tratar los temas de forma especifica , esta bien organizada .


----------



## rafageek2013 (Ene 8, 2014)

me encanta, es el  mejor foro de electronica  que  he  visto en la internet


----------



## PUSCAS VICTOR (Ene 26, 2014)

Y me parece un trabajo excelente por aprte de todos los usarios.
Espero que sigo creciendo cada dia mas!.Felicitaciones moderatores y administratores.
Fortalece Comunidad Internacional de Electronicos.Estan en la misma familia!


----------



## Edusone (Feb 6, 2014)

Esta muy bien aunque no le vendria mal que estuviera mejor organizado !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2014)

Te inscribiste en junio del año pasado hace ocho mesos , tres mensajes en los últimos 10 minutos y te parece desorganizado  

71.315 Temas (sin contar los que unificamos a diario) , 689.362 Mensajes (sin contar los que se eliminan a diario) , 251.030 Usuarios. 

Vaya . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2014)

y bueno dosme,no todo el mundo siempre queda conforme


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 6, 2014)

Edusone dijo:


> Esta muy bien aunque no le vendria mal que estuviera mejor organizado !


 si pensas que es facil..... hacelo vos..si no podes..deja que otros lo hagan como puedan....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...
> 71.315 Temas (sin contar los que unificamos a diario) , 689.362 Mensajes (sin contar los que se eliminan a diario) , 251.030 Usuarios.
> 
> Vaya . . . .



Sin dudas deberían organizarse y armar un sindicato de Moderadores...


----------



## Edusone (Feb 6, 2014)

Jajaja si en un tema piden opinion del foro y la doy, entiendo que habra a quien le guste y a quien no mi opinión, perp yo no he faltado el respeto a nadie, así que un poco de educación. Gracias 

Pd: me referia a que podrian hacerse mas subcategorías


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2014)

Edusone dijo:


> Jajaja si en un tema piden opinion del foro y la doy, entiendo que habra a quien le guste y a quien no mi opinión, perp yo no he faltado el respeto a nadie, así que un poco de educación. Gracias
> 
> Pd: me referia a que podrian hacerse mas subcategorías



Debiste ser mas explícito, así como lo escribiste en un principio parecería que este Foro no se encuentra organizado, y te garantizo que *si* lo está. 

*! Bienvenido a la comunidad ¡*


----------



## Edusone (Feb 7, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo ! Yo entiendo que con la cantidad de temas que hay a estas alturas es muy dificil organizarlo mas de como esta, pero bueno espero aprender mucho en este foro !


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

pues llevo poco tiempo .. pero veo mucha complicidad y  una pequeña gran comunidad con muy buena gente... espero que crezca y se llegue a ser un gran foro


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 25, 2014)

Me parece una buena comunidad ya que responden a las preguntas que haces.....


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola yo hace muy poco que esto*y* por aqui pero la verdad me parece un buen foro donde unos ayudan a otros se aprende se explica, yo so*y* muy novato en esto pero me gusta arreglar cosas y aprender, do*y* las gracias todos los compañeros que hacen que este foro funcione tan bien.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Mar 6, 2014)

Yo  humildemente opinaría que para cualquiera que ama la electrónica este foro  es como  un paraíso. Particularmente antes de entrar al foro, frabricaba  mis pcb a mano y de un esquema pequeño sacaba un pcb enorme pero ya no  y además he dejado de quemar tantos tr . Que mas podría decir exiten un monton de cosas buenas que gracias al foro y en especial a los que lo integran, he aprendido lo cual agradesco y los felicitos por por tan grandioso portal


----------



## rogervm12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Estoy realizando mi proyecto final de carrera y me es de gran utilidad éste foro.

Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 8, 2014)

Un foro con una buena mezcla de expertos y principiantes, de técnicos y de ingenieros. El resultado es una cultura de mutuo respeto, de mutua ayuda y de la posibilidad de aprender conocimientos y entendimiento del entorno en el cual se mueve la electrónica.
Estamos en un mundo, donde muchísimo lo que cambia el mundo a pasos agigantados, tanto en lo técnico, como en lo social y político es el resultado de las increíbles posibilidades que basan en la electrónica y en la tecnología de información, que requiere de la electrónica como tecnología base.
La organización del foro fomenta un orden de los temas que permite acceder lo que a uno le interesa en cierto momento y de poder acceder áreas que están fuera del foco personal.
Finalmente quiero recalcar, que siendo el idioma del foro nuestra lengua cristiana, abre el acceso a este mundo de la electrónica a todo aquel que no domina la lengua inglesa, dando así su aporte a que el mundo hispano tenga un sitio de intercambio de conocimientos y un mundo lleno de conocimientos bien organizados para aprender.
Siendo de nacimiento guayaquileño, y habiendo vivido los primeros 19 años de mi vida en diversos países de suramérica, pero de padres alemanes, cuando mas viejo me vuelvo, mas añoro aquel mundo de mi niñez y de sus gentes. Por razones de salud, de tener mi familia aquí en Alemania, mujer y 3 hijos y económicas, es te foro me permite moverme en ese entorno latino que tanto amo, de aprender de sus expertos y quizá de poder contribuir un poco como recompensa por lo mucho que el mundo hispano me ha dado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2014)

Aunque me paso horas y horas revisando los distintos temas comentados en el Foro, acabo de descubrir este y no me resisto, he de escribir.

Gracias al Foro he recordado, aprendido y rectificado muchas cosas. 
El orden y la forma de abordar (y sobre todo moderar) todos los temas es impecable. 
Pienso que el buen uso del idioma (cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades está claro) es uno de sus atractivos, pues el idioma "KK" como he leido por ahí me cuesta mucho seguirlo en otros foros.
La buena fé y disponibilidad de los usuarios, (a excepción de algún "belicosillo"), los que saben mas y los que saben menos, refleja el "buen rollito" que se respira por aquí. 

Desde el Fundador hasta el ultimo usuario, mi mas sincera enhorabuena por estar ahí.


----------



## lynspyre (Mar 13, 2014)

El foro me parece de lo mejor, hay temas un poco repetidos -como en todo foro- debido a la flojera de muchos, pero sin embargo se consigue de todo.

Saludos.,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

lynspyre dijo:


> El foro me parece de lo mejor, hay temas un poco repetidos -como en todo foro- debido a la flojera de muchos, pero sin embargo se consigue de todo.
> 
> Saludos.,


 
y habría mucho mas temas repetidos ,si no fuera por el trabajo excelente de los moderadores.
que por cierto, si que es difícil y muy estresante .


----------



## dearlana (Mar 24, 2014)

Foros de Electrónica:

¡Maravilloso!...

¡Maravilloso!...


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2014)

Entro en muchos otros foros. Hasta tengo algunos propios. Sin embargo: 

Donde más cosas encuentro es en este. 

Donde veo que entra más gente es en este. 

Donde más tiempo paso y me siento bien, es en este. 

Donde me he encontrado con la gente más legal, justa y sincera es en este.

Donde no me salen los molestos pop-ups es en este.

Donde encima sospecho que los moderadores están trabajando duro y de forma altruista y con las mejores intenciones es en este. 

Donde hay incluso gente con muchos años y experiencia es en este. Aquí hay verdaderas instituciones.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tenemos el mejor foro de Electrónica.*

Cuidémoslo. Porque sus organizadores y responsables se lo merecen.

Mi reconocimiento una vez más a todos ellos.

Y gracias por estar ahí todos los días. Haciendo que este foro crezca y sea mejor  continuamente.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 9, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Donde encima sospecho que los moderadores están trabajando duro y de forma altruista y con las mejores intenciones es en este.



A parte viven al pendiente de los temas, participan activamente y no dudan en dar una mano en nuestras inquietudes.


----------



## solin (Abr 11, 2014)

Este foro es exelente, mucha gente que sabe bastante y nos ayudan a los que no.
dedican mucho de su tiempo desinteresadamente, son comno maestros sin sueldo.
foro de lo mejor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2014)

gracias ¡¡¡¡                 .


----------



## homer32 (Abr 20, 2014)

El foro esta muy bien hay gente que sabe mucho y ayuda a los demas
Gracias a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2014)

gracias gracias 
PD:
(jajaj que poco modesto,el lemur no sabe nada,lo digo yo su fiel asistente maurice.pero no le digan nada a su majestad)


----------



## zofim (Abr 22, 2014)

Es un buen foro la verdad, he conocido gente que está dispuesta a ayudarte compartiendo sus conocimientos y eso simplemente no tiene precio.


----------



## omarlanza (May 15, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos , mi humilde opinión : gente super amable y dispuesta a enseñarnos a los que no sabemos tanto ( o nada en mi caso ) . Gracias  todos y cada uno de ustedes !


----------



## pinosierra (May 17, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por la información que obtuve sobre rectificado de máquina de soldar AC a DC,fue demasiada información y no tengo tantos conocimientos, soy técnico Electromecánico y este foro me dio las ganas de estudiar de noche electrónica,eso hice con Refrigeración y Aire Acondicionado,ahora con 62 año creo que lo puedo hacer,otra vez gracias.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 23, 2014)

El foro en esencial es espectacular, ahora me pregunto, pienso, sugiero, digo se podrán poner mas normas para mejorarlo? para los mas burros como yo?


----------



## pinosierra (May 27, 2014)

Fogonazo, Este foro es increible por la capacidad de sus integrantes y mas por sus generosas respuestas, ya que no se guardan nada, todo lo que saben lo comparten, Uds, me dieron la voluntad que me faltaba para encarar el ciclo superior en electrónica, espero que el año 2015,se haga realidad mi proyecto, gracias a todos por compartir.


----------



## db25 (Jun 24, 2014)

Gran foro para aprender, hay mucho material y explicaciones bastante claras, el resto solo es dedicarle tiempo y ganas.

Un saludo


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 7, 2014)

Me parece interesante, pero debería haber un apartado de principiantes tutelado por los que tienen mas experiencia a fin de transmitir esos conocimientos , hacer tambien un tipo de talleres on line montando circuitos y explicando paso a paso el porque del montaje y funcionamiento


----------



## Philco (Ago 9, 2014)

Yo añadiría una sección de libros, cursos, revistas, en resumen, una sección de recursos de electrónica, para aprender electrónica. Por lo demás, lo veo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2014)

Philco dijo:


> Yo añadiría una sección de libros, cursos, revistas, en resumen, una sección de recursos de electrónica, para aprender electrónica. Por lo demás, lo veo bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Ojo con eso:

*1. Normas generales de uso del Foro*

*2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.

*2.11* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar, ni difundir, información que promueva la realización de ningún ilícito en su jurisdicción, incluyendo pero no limitado a: fraudes electrónicos, SPAM, suplantación de identidad, estafas, falsedad en documentos, y cualquier otro tipo de conducta que sea considerada un acto ilegal.


----------



## Philco (Ago 9, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *1. Normas generales de uso del Foro*
> 
> *2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


Hay muchos recursos gratuitos, no creo que haya que llegar a ese extremo. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que, muchos autores, con el paso del tiempo, conceden la libre distribución de sus obras, por estar éstas descatalogadas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2014)

Philco dijo:


> Hay muchos recursos gratuitos, no creo que haya que llegar a ese extremo. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que, muchos autores, con el paso del tiempo, conceden la libre distribución de sus obras, por estar éstas descatalogadas.



En mi comentario *NO* dice que *NO* se pueda publicar material, solo *NO* se puede publicar material con *CopyRight*


----------



## robinhoodnick (Sep 17, 2014)

Esta de lujo, la verdad es que es para crecer y tener mas ideas de como hacer las cosas.


----------



## raelman (Sep 30, 2014)

El foro es excelente, con muchísima información y mucha colaboración por parte de los foreros, y lo digo por experiencia de la ayuda que ya me prestan.

gracias por este espacio


----------



## Jalis (Oct 3, 2014)

Lo poquísimo que llevo en este foro, me ha servido no sólo para solucionar un problema, sino para darme cuenta de la rapidez y la amabilidad con la que se ha hecho. Gracias por funcionar así.


----------



## CristianB (Nov 30, 2014)

Estoy registrado desde hace meses pero la verdad no he interactuado mucho en el foro bastante completo y con usuarios bastante colaboradores, en pocas palabras una excelente comunidad (Y)


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 9, 2014)

Desde siempre he tenido un interés por la electrónica.
He realizado algún que otro experimento (muy básico), solo de manera empírica.
Y luego, leyendo un poco, me he aventurado en algunas reparaciones.

La realidad, es que si hubiera podido elegir la secundaria, esta hubiese sido mi opción.
Y hoy habiéndose cumplido 1 año de mi ingreso, puedo decir con algún fundamento, que, si bién he seguido investigando en otros sitios, *este es el lugar de consulta*, cuando lo que viene de otra fuente me parece dudoso.
Y que sin duda, por leer la enorme lista de tópicos, he venido progresando  en cuanto a lo básico de mi formación.

Por supuesto, estoy muy lejos de sentir que he dejado de ser un “básico”, *pero estoy seguro que estoy mejor que hace un año.*

Y por otra parte, me alegra saber que *en alguna escasa ocasión*, mi colaboración ha sido útil para algún otro integrante del foro.

*Saludos.*


----------



## cazumo (Abr 12, 2015)

Estoy leyendo muchísimo y cada vez me parece más interesante. Además, es estupendo ver cómo la gente ayuda desinteresadamente.
Me gusta.
Saludos.


----------



## tonny** (Jul 24, 2015)

Este es el mejor foro de electronica, por la amplitud y muy buena  calidad de los contenidos y temas tratados, desde los mas basicos hasta  los mas especializados. Los felicito a quienes crearon este foro y todos  aquellos que colaboran de manera desinteresada para la transmisión del  conocimiento de la apasionante tecnologia electronica.
Muchos saludos.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berto75 (Jul 26, 2015)

Holas. A mi Foros de Electronica me interesa mucho mas que por la electronica por la programacion (aunque son materias primas) concretamente el compilador CCS y Proteus. Utilizo las salas de:

Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos: Para tratar con CCS
Software de Simulacion y Diseño Electronico: Para preguntar por Proteus

Me *h*an parecido las mas apropiadas. Si hay algo mas adecuado avisarme.


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 24, 2015)

MaMu dijo:


> Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.
> 
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*
> 
> Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.



Pues muy organizado y con mucho material para aprender aunque la gente a veces es hostil al responder a las dudas más si alguien es novato e incurre en una novatada de preguntar algo que aunque es obvio para los experimentados, puede que sea no tan obvio para otros. Sin embargo, con paciencia y el mínimo esfuerzo creo que se puede llegar a ser todo un profesional aquí porque hay gente muy buena y con mucha sabiduría. Como sugerencia, se deberían hacer guías interactivas con imágenes en formato PDF o mejor dicho una especie de "libro" hecho y corregido por los usuarios del foro para enseñar desde lo más básico hasta lo más complejo de la electrónica recopilando los mejores proyectos que se han propuesto aquí. He visto muchas cosas interesantes en mi corta estadía en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2015)

Ballestero dijo:


> se deberían hacer guías interactivas con imágenes en formato PDF o mejor dicho una especie de "libro" hecho y corregido por los usuarios del foro para enseñar desde lo más básico hasta lo más complejo de la electrónica recopilando los mejores proyectos que se han propuesto aquí.


 
Y entonces en vez de leerlo (ni usan el magnífico Buscador ) , crearían un tema nuevo para repreguntarlo otra y otra vez (comodidad) . . . y ahí aparecerán respuestas hostiles.

Saludos !


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 14, 2015)

Recién estaba leyendo un artículo de Fogonazo sobre el espionaje en la guerra fría que me pareció muy bueno. En ese momento pensé para mis adentros "Que bueno está este foro". 
Muchas veces hago uso del foro en el silencio en busca de información; sea por aprendizaje, curiosidad o para resolver alguna falla y, muchas veces también me siento en falta por no poder aportar mucho a modo de devolución; fundamentalmente porque me encuentro en proceso de aprendizaje y no intervengo en temas que no conozco para no entorpecer el desarrollo de un posteo, y a lo sumo pregunto alguna que otra cosa o me limito a responder cosas que tengo medianamente claras, tratando de ayudar en lo que puedo a otra persona.
No obstante, lo que si puedo es agradecer a quienes sostienen este sitio con tanto trabajo y dedicación desinteresada y gratuita, porque para mi ( e intuyo que para muchos otros) Foros de Electrónica es una fuente de información valiosísima que siento que hay que cuidar.
Agradezco mucho también a los usuarios que participan y que todo el tiempo están en algo nuevo, como avivando el fuego, porque siempre hay algo interesante para leer y aprender.
Simplemente gracias, está muy bueno todo.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2015)

Lucho LP dijo:


> . . . . En ese momento pensé para mis adentros "Que bueno está este foro".
> Muchas veces hago uso del foro en el silencio en busca de información; sea por aprendizaje, curiosidad o para resolver alguna falla y, _*muchas veces también me siento en falta por no poder aportar mucho a modo de devolución; *_fundamentalmente porque me encuentro en proceso de aprendizaje y no intervengo en temas que no conozco . . . !



*¡ Gracias en representación del Foro !* 

Respecto a lo marcado en negrita mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/768033/


----------



## Jaersino (Ene 7, 2016)

hola me gusta todo lo que he aprendido con todos ustedes me gusta la electronica y mas hacer amplificadores no se mucho pore tengo conocimiento ya que la estudie y me gustaria ponerla en prastica


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola yo me registre en julio 2015 y puedo decir que eh aprendido mucho leyendo muchos temas interesantes en este gran foro, yo me habia registrado para buscar diagramas de ecualizadores pasivos. Aun recuerdo cuando cree un tema sobre un ecualizador pasivo y muchos me habian respondido que me convenia un eq activo y logre hacerlo gracias a este foro, luego llego el moderador Fogonazo y me movio el tema a Moderación por que como habian muchos temas sobre ecualizadores ya tratados  ahora casi siempre leo las reglas  para no mandar macanas , y ayudo en lo que pueda.


----------



## roso (Feb 4, 2016)

Lo mejor, siempre dispuestos compartir. Un brindis por este foro.
                                                                    Un saludo.


----------



## mjfm (Mar 26, 2016)

MaMu dijo:


> Nos interesa saber que opinas de *Forosdeelectronica.com*. Creemos que tu opinión es importante y nos ayuda a hacer las modificaciones y cambios, asi como las correcciones necesarias para que tu estadía en este sitio sea lo más productiva posible. Sentite libre de participar y opinar sobre cualquier tema que crees que merece ser tratado. Desde ya, muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros este pequeño mundo de sabiduría electrónica de una gran *Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*.
> 
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*
> 
> Comentarios, sugerencias, críticas, etc. son bien recibidas.




Es genial saludos.


----------



## facu77 (Abr 7, 2016)

Excelente el foro, y sobre todas las cosas lo lindo de poder ayudar a los demás con los conocimientos que tenemos cada uno y poder recibir ayuda cuando lo necesitemos.


----------



## Rantamplan (Abr 25, 2016)

Enhorabuena a todos por las contribuciones, y hacer de esta web una buena herramienta de consulta.


----------



## jesusggarcia (Jun 15, 2016)

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena a todos los colaboradores de este foro. Para mi es uno de los mejores en cuanto a la electrónica, ya que se puede encontrar de todo. Saludos


----------



## Diegolatra (Jun 24, 2016)

Estoy por aquí desde hoy solamente pero le veo mucho potencial, así que ¡enhorabuena!
Saludos


----------



## arturkick (Jun 26, 2016)

es una gran herramienta para estudiantes y  profesionales; un conjunto de conocimiento. gracias a todos


----------



## SmokeS (Jun 28, 2016)

Buen "manual" para nosotros los que siempre tenemos alguna duda por ahi. Y como dice el de arriba buena herramienta para todos en general.

Espero que siga asi


----------



## zoiidelt (Jul 5, 2016)

Excelente foro, tuve que hacer una nueva cuenta por que la otra no la abría como desde 2010, aunque no he visto que haya cambiado mucho.


----------



## Deislerr (Jul 13, 2016)

Excelente Pagina!! la gente con buenas intenciones y siempre solidaria tratando siempre de ayudar de manera formal como corresponde y la pagina un exito!


----------



## chars (Ago 29, 2016)

Me parece un sitio muy agradable con solo el echo de leer unos cuantos temas ya he aprendido cosas que no sabia


----------



## kyrsvc (Nov 16, 2016)

Me parece un foro genial, donde puedes aprender mucha información.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 18, 2016)

Llegue a este foro practicamente sabiendo muy poco; cuando apenas era un curioso de la electronica e investigando por la red, conoci algunos proyectos de circuitos de caracter general, especialmente uno que es un elevador de 1.5V a 9 V que aparece en la seccion de proyectos y me interese por indagar en toda la pagina de Foros de Electronica dandome cuenta de que era un foro muy bien organizado con bueno profesores y excelentes temas; desde ese mismo instante me hice miembro y desde entonces hasta aca he aprendido tanto en el manejo de circuitos a nivel general especialmente en la seccion de Audio en lo que no sabia nada pero con las enseñanzas, las teorias, los circuitos y las asesorias de grandes erudictos de la materia como Fogonazo, Dosmetros, Cacho, Ratmayor, Ezavalla o Dr Zoidberg y del Maestro Crimson a quien admiro mucho he alcanzado un nivel alto en este campo y a esto se ha sumado el esfuerzo por aprender e investigar, anotar y practicar y mas la comprension que Cristo Jesus da. Gracias Forosdeelectr


----------



## calvitoelectrico (Dic 24, 2016)

Lo que puedo decir al respecto .....es que sin tan solo lo hubiese conocido Antes,
 Mis Conocimientos Fueran Otros,seria Mas Capaz de resolver Y ser un Master
Lamentablemente la Tecnologia Y las Facilidades De Documentacion,Tutos,Videos ,Cursos,etc.
LLegaron un poco Tarde Para Mi.Pero sin embargo en el Poco tiempo Que Tengo Aqui He
Aprendido A Mi entender Vastante De lo cual Me Siento Orgulloso De Estar En Esta Comunidad
De Talentosos Miembros Que Sin NIngun Tipo De Lucro Se Empeñan  en Darnos Soluciones
Jalones De Orejas y Una Que otra Palmadita Cuando logramos Entenderlos........
GRACIAS A DIOS POR PERMITIRME CONOCER ESTA GRANDIOSA COMUNIDAD....
CESAR VASQUEZ Les Agradece Todo .....SIGAN ASI..........GRACIAS........


----------



## tehsuso (Ene 5, 2017)

Estoy empezando con esto de la electronica y la verdad es que este foro me parece increible, puedo buscar conocimiento de casi cualquier cosa y todo muy llevado a la practica. Estoy empezando a hacer algunos trabajitos de proyectos que tenia en miente desde hace tiempo y la verdad es que me ayuda mucho poder acceder a un sitio como este. MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Ene 5, 2017)

Excelente Foro es una herramienta de consulta, aprendizaje, compartir conocimientos con  en la rama de electrònica ya sea como pasatiempo, como tècnico profesional, para estudiantes tècnicos, ingenieros electronicos, para descargar planos de equipos electronicos,un foro muy completo para el aprendizaje continuo en esta Rama.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 5, 2017)

Y ya pasado un tiempo un algo mayor a donde solía estar (época de novato respecto a como manejarse en estos ambientes y algo inadaptado por los offtopics ).

Concluyo que el cambio de ambiente ha sido toda una mejora, sin lugar a dudas

Y claro, los hechos demuestran más que las palabras la calidad del foro .

Sigan así, que van bien


----------



## nacho2482 (Ene 6, 2017)

excelente pagina!! soy un novato en esto de la electronica pero cada vez me interesa mas aprender


----------



## aviank (Ene 12, 2017)

Me parece un foro genial, estoy aprendiendo mucho con solo leer algunos post.


----------



## JavierGonz (Ene 26, 2017)

Parece bastante prometedor. Se nota que siempre esta activo ya que se puede ver que hay personas consultando distintos topicos. Espero obtener la ayuda necesaria y asi mismo poder aportar algun conocimiento.


----------



## RacinsTak (Feb 19, 2017)

Es el mejor foro. Aprendo mas acá que en el instituto


----------



## bokeron93 (May 22, 2017)

Un foro muy serio , con muchisima información para aprender acerca de todos los campos de la electrónica , muchos ejemplos , explicaciones fotos... y muchos foreros dispuestos a ayudarnos a los mas novatos , de lo único que me arrepiento es de no encontrar el foro antes


----------



## Asu (May 24, 2017)

Un foro excelente, leo cada vez que puedo ya que soy aficionada a la electrónica, en alguna ocasión he necesitado ayuda y siempre se han volcado a ayudar desinteresadamente.


----------



## musimarmol (May 31, 2017)

Hola, un foro que me ayudo muchisimo aprender realmente si no se aprende aqui a dedicarse a otra cosa


----------



## gonza094 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ademas de todo lo que ya dijeron, muy confiable, no es fácil encontrar información correcta sobre electrónica en google..


----------



## tavogus (Jun 21, 2017)

Agradesco a todos sus aportes. este foro esta genial.


----------



## rafox1 (Ago 22, 2017)

Llevo tiempo leyendo el foro y me anime a unirme al mismo para ver que podria aportar al mismo , aunque hay informacion para todo , solo hace falta buscar bien , para mi es un excelente foro desde hace mucho tiempo , muy completo y demas !


----------



## arqueonte (Sep 16, 2017)

Pues hasta ahora me a servido un montón. Agradezco a todas las personas que siempre publican y sacan de las dudas a los menos ilustrados... Gracias!


----------



## Fyz (Sep 17, 2017)

Yo aún estoy en fase de lectura de varios post interesantes para mi. Lo que mas me gusta de este foro, es la gran cantidad de colaboradores profesionales.


----------



## carlosloza (Oct 25, 2017)

hola mi opinion es, no se entiende muy bien la pagina, no se puede hacer un seguimiento de un tema, se pierde los temas con comentarios, algunos mensajes son super viejos y cuando los citas  no te responden. no existe una sala de chat real. 
Aun quiero creer en la pagina


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2017)

carlosloza dijo:


> hola mi opinion es, no se entiende muy bien la pagina,


¿ Que es lo que no se entiende ?


> no se puede hacer un seguimiento de un tema



Puedes suscribirte al tema de tu interés y el sistema te informa de cada nuevo comentario.


> , se pierde los temas con comentarios, algunos mensajes son super viejos


Si transcurrieron mas de 6 meses sin movimiento el sistema agrega un cartel rojo que así lo indica.


> y cuando los citas  no te responden.


Puede que el usuario a quién estas citando ya no se encuentre activo en el Foro.


> no existe una sala de chat real.


Nop, ni la habrá.


> Aun quiero creer en la pagina


----------



## CAPEYOME (Oct 26, 2017)

Hola a todos .. Hace mas de 45 años estudié electronica básica en las escuelas IADE de Buenos Aires pero después tomé otro camino y hoy estoy al frente de la gerencia comercial de una empresa grande Argentina. 
Siempre la electrónica me atrajo y hace 2 años como hobby regresé al soldador y estaño para distraerme de los avatares diarios que exige mi tarea....por esas cosas de Internet llegué a este formidable sitio  donde he aprendido muchisimo ,aún no sabiendo usarlo como las reglas lo indican. La información técnica que contiene este lugar virtual es valiosísima ... por todo lo expresado les estoy muy agradecido y seguiré aprendiendo de cada uno de sus posteos... abrazos y espero haber escrito en el lugar correcto


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Dic 4, 2017)

Super bueno, sobre todo los consejos de Fogonazo, es eterno ese muchacho? o es medio vampiro? pero sus consejos son al dedo, ojala que algun dia deje sus discipulos tan buenos como él. Saludos a todos desde Perú


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2017)

Angel Huapalla dijo:


> Super bueno, sobre todo los consejos de Fogonazo, es eterno ese muchacho? o es medio vampiro? pero sus consejos son al dedo, ojala que algun dia deje sus discipulos tan buenos como él. Saludos a todos desde Perú


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Dic 7, 2017)

Mis respetos por todos esos comentarios precisos, como para enseñar al mas torpe y esa actitud sarcastica, dan mucha risa, un abrazo de Angel


----------



## Indalecio13 (Dic 20, 2017)

Tras una temporadita leyendo, estudiando y observando el foro, me atrevo a dar mi opinión, tal como sugiere el comentario que abrió este hilo.
Basándome en esos consejos de sentirse libre de expresar la opinión sobre el foro, lo voy a hacer, aun siendo consciente de que quizás ello lleve a mi expulsión.
Primero lo positivo y hay mucho de ello: Es un foro bastante ameno, colaborativo en general, instructivo, etc.
Pero observo un comportamiento de ciertos moderadores muy cercano al "militarismo", autoritario, a veces prepotente y hasta cruel con muchos participantes. Entiendo que un lugar así debe tener reglas y que se cumplan, pero ello no debe ser necesariamente como si esto fuese un cuartel. Hay muchas formas de decir las cosas y de hacerlas. Estoy seguro que todos hemos pasado por las distintas etapas que podemos observar en los miembros mas nuevos del foro, todos hemos sido estudiantes, todos nos hemos equivocado alguna vez.
Siempre he escuchado en el ámbito de mi familia un dicho popular: "Hablando se entiende la gente" y creo que es totalmente cierto y aplicable a todos los ámbitos de la vida.
En el tiempo que llevo en el foro, en múltiples ocasiones me he sentido capacitado para responder a dudas, consultas o preguntas de los participantes, pero viendo como acaban en "moderación" los comentarios, me he retraído y me he limitado a observar.
Creo que un foro que "debe" cerrar diariamente un numero importante de hilos, tiene un grave problema. Veo ciertas contradicciones en algunas reglas del foro, por ejemplo se cierran hilos por haber otros de temática parecida, pero al mismo tiempo si se comenta en hilos antiguos se censura también porque: "aquí no resucitamos cadáveres". Por otro lado no veo razonable que se deba publicar una pregunta o consulta sencilla y de respuesta fácil en un hilo que tiene un sin fin de comentarios, lo que obliga a los participantes a leer muchas cosas no necesarias ni útiles para ellos.
En fin esta es mi opinión y así la expreso, espero que sirva para algo positivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2017)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Primero lo positivo y hay mucho de ello: Es un foro bastante ameno, colaborativo en general, instructivo, etc.


 
Gracias por tu concepto , y debo aclararte que eso no salió de la nada , sino de un montón de trabajo y  horas y horas de los participantes y de nosotros los moderadores para _tratar_ de mantenerlo algo ordenado. En muchos aspectos el material disponible es una Biblioteca de Alejandría.

Las Normas "militares" fué practicamente obligado irlas agregando y puliendo con el tiempo para mitigar los demasiados abusos que la gente comete. Lástima que no pudieras ver al ladrón robando y garroteando a otro ciudadano y solo pudieras ver a la policía deteniéndolo y a los jueces juzgándolo . . . 

Por otro lado también es parte del aprendizaje, la vida en general no te regala nada , deberás ganártelo con el sudor de tu frente y/o sentado estudiando y desarrollando . . . ¿ Cómo vas a venir a pedir que te hagamos tu proyecto final de carrera , por ejemplo :loco: ?

O ser un estudiante avanzado también consultando por un proyecto importante y escribir peor que un asno (mezclando s, c , z , v , b , h o escribiendo 40 renglones sin una sola coma) 

La vida es así , pasas un semáforo en rojo y debes pagar la multa , estacionas mal el auto y te lo llevan , además de la multa.

Espero puedas seguir aprovechando la parte buena.  


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2017)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Tras una temporadita leyendo, estudiando y observando el foro, me atrevo a dar mi opinión, tal como sugiere el comentario que abrió este hilo.
> Basándome en esos consejos de sentirse libre de expresar la opinión sobre el foro, lo voy a hacer, _*aun siendo consciente de que quizás ello lleve a mi expulsión*_. . . . .


Expresar una opinión dentro del respeto a la Comunidad y a sus miembros *NO* es causa de suspensión, ni siquiera de un llamado de atención.



Gracias por expresarte.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Dic 20, 2017)

Muy de acuerdo con Dosmetros y con Fogonazo, en electronica y electricidad las cosas son precisas y directas, pero seria bueno que leyeras mas, hay muchos comentarios y solo comentarios que te sacan de mucha duda y como dijo un cliente , "te desasna", todas las cosas tomalo por el lado positivo del asunto, y la primera vez que yo entré me di casi con la misma impresión tuya, es mas FOGONAZO me cayo como golpe al higado, pero despues leyendo sus comentarios me han enseñado mucho y me causan una gran risa, pero todos sus consejos le tengo imprimido para seguir siendo mejor que ayer. Mis felicitaciones a todos los moderadores por compartir sus conocimientos y sus experiencias. Una Feliz Navidad. Para todos un abrazo de Ángel


----------



## Indalecio13 (Dic 20, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas y por aceptar las criticas. Aun asi, la mayor parte de mi comentario no ha sido respondido.
Respecto a los estudiantes que pretenden les solucionen sus problemas académicos, de acuerdo pero no es necesario ir a degüello, bastaría con "amablemente" como en algunas ocasiones se hace, recomendarles la vía correcta.
Casos como el reciente de populin, sin comentarios. Demasiada desgracia tiene el pobre.
Pero insisto otra vez en los comentarios que son "moderados" por haber ya otros hilos parecidos, o no tanto. Creo que no se puede obligar a la gente a poner su consulta en algún sitio concreto tan solo por contener una palabra que también figura allí.
En linea con mi anterior comentario, voy a atreverme a proponer una opción para ciertos comentarios, que si bien no terminan de encajar, tampoco merecen su eliminación o cierre. ¿Que tal una sección o subforo donde colocar todos esos comentarios que sin ser los mas meritorios, tampoco son merecedores de una "muerte" prematura. Algo así como "Cajón desastre", "Papelera", "Recicladero" o que se yo?

Un saludo.

P.D.: por cierto, ¿porque a pesar de haber escrito dos comentarios, en mi ficha sale que tengo 0 mensajes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2017)

Populin se comunicó para comentar que la familia lo había internado. Ojalá se mejore .

Abrio insistentemente cómo con 10 cuentas para subir videos de "multiplicación electrónica de campo magnético" con un rendimiento del 200 %, violando al menos dos Normas mas de 10 veces (1.4 y 07)  No le mandamos el sicario .

Cosas aprendidas moderando , si sos amable con estudiante que intenta que le hagan el trabajo práctico de fin de carrera , vuelve y vuelve a intentarlo varias veces .

"Hace una semana que vengo leyendo en la web y aqui, ¿Cómo encender un led con 12 V? Y no he encontrado nada"

Si está mintiendo descaradamente , nos está tomando el pelo y maltratando. Ok ¿Por que debería recibir un trato cordial, amable y hacerle el cálculo de la resistencia? :loco: Distinto sería que comente los cálculos que está intentando hacer y se los corregiremos. Mejor si lo hace en un tema de leds ya existente.

¿ Debería haber 13.583 post de cómo encender un led ? Porque para cada participante , su led , su resistencia y su pila-batería es distinta a las del resto del mundo 

De alguna manera , la moderación intenta mantener el órden y ordenar , pero además , cómo te lo comenté en mi mensaje anterior, incluye una forma básica de reeducación .

No es un Foro Libre , de ninguna manera , para ingresar debiste aceptar las Normas, los mensajes que no cumplan con ellas son "censurados" (entiéndase moderados o eliminados)

Algunos pocos post quedan abiertos en moderación y les seguimos respondiendo, aunque finalmente serán eliminados. 

Los mensajes de la sección "Sala de Charla" y los "Moderados" no suman cantidad de mensajes. Por eso seguís en cero.

*. . .  Deberías participar más activamente en el Foro para entender cómo y porqué funciona de éste modo.*

Saludos.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Dic 21, 2017)

Indalecio 13 No te hagas higado y saca lo mejor de este foro, yo he tenido que leer casi todo un año, no me importa si he perdido tiempo, pero después me doy cuenta que sigo aprendiendo, aun así no me hayan dado ni siquiera una pizca de ayuda en un amplificador que hasta hoy tengo en standby, pero he encontrado muchas cosas valiosas de todos los moderadores, sigue en el foro y no te arrepentiras.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2017)

Buenas. 
Solo un apunte, cuando encontré este Foro dí gracias por ello, por ser como es, con sus normas, aunque a veces nos parezcan estrictas.
Lejos del desparrame e incontinencia verbal de la web, lejos de mensaje ilegibles o incomprensibles de la web, lejos de la insana costumbre de atacar verbalmente sin motivos a diestro y siniestro y salir impunes...

Este Foro trata de comulgar con todo el mundo, salvo en muy pocas escepciones (somos humanos), ayudando mientras se pueda, colaborando en la educación en el proceso y creando una comunidad abierta y pura, hermanada con otras similares unidas por el mismo fín.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> . . . Este Foro trata de comulgar con todo el mundo, salvo en muy pocas escepciones . . .


Exacto, tenemos algo de mala animosidad para con quienes se dedican a _*"Pichar válvulas"*_


----------



## mostro (Feb 10, 2018)

A mi parecer creo que la norma de no  reabrir un tema inactivo por más de 6 meses  es correcto siempre y cuando se haya solucionado el tema en discusión, es decir si un compañero forista propone un tema y no se obtiene respuesta satisfactoria o simplemente no hay respuesta de nadie así pasen años y alguien lo responde es válido porque alguien  puede aportar una respuesta  como solución que aun nadie ha solucionado a la fecha.
Considero que ese punto debe revisarse por parte del moderador antes de entrar en bloqueo de la posible respuesta y/o mensaje.

También considero que si un compañero forista da una opinión sobre un tema que está activo y utiliza como referencia una respuesta muy similar a otra que el haya entregado en otro tema diferente, no quiere decir que está tratando el mismo tema en dos foros diferentes, simplemente puede hacer una referencia como solución a otro tema sin querer decir que abrió el mismo tema en dos o más foros diferentes.
En días anteriores esto ya me ocurrió en el foro.
Como crítica constructiva considero que antes de actuar el moderador aplicando una norma primero revise si en realidad el tema antiguo tuvo solución o no y segundo revise si una respuesta de un forista es de aporte apoyándose en una referencia de otro tema, que es diferente a iniciar el mismo tema en varios foros.
Es una opinión respetuosa que considero deben revisar antes de aplicar la norma de moderación de una manera no adecuada, y entrar a aplicar una norma de manera no adecuada puede incentivar a que un forista experimentado y de gran trayectoria y/o experiencia no siga aportando a los foros perdiéndose una gran oportunidad de aprender un tema nuevo.
Saludos compañeros moderadores y por favor revisen esto que les acabo de aportar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2018)

Todo lo que escribiste es tomado en cuenta en cada moderación , si alguien solicitó un diagrama "inconseguible" en el 2005 y lo suben hoy . . .  *pues queda* , _demases_ respuestas tardías *y que ya figuran en el Foro o en Internet* , no.

Se entiende tu enojo al haber sido moderado , pero estás tomando muy a la ligera y cómo hasta "infantil" el trabajo que hacemos profesionalmente todos los días  y en todo momento para que el Foro permanezca lo "mejorcito" de ordenado y accesible.

En rigor se toman en cuenta las cuestiones que mencionás y otras cien más producto de la experiencia y de la interconsulta entre moderadores y administrador (que ustedes no pueden ver)

Saludos !


----------



## mostro (Feb 10, 2018)

Compañero dosmetros no es enojo por supuesto que no, como lo decía es crítica constructiva y por el contrario porque sé que no es "infantil" el trabajo de ustedes como tú mismo lo dices y máxime cuando todos aquí o la mayoría que intervenimos en este foro somos profesionales, es por ello que sugiero revisar esos puntos de moderación que indico.
Como profesionales que somos siempre debemos estar abiertos a sugerencias que muestren posibles errores y si es así entrar a corregir.
Para todo no se puede tener respuesta, simplemente revísenlo y listo como sugerencia por supuesto.
Saludos compañeros moderadores.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2018)

Mostro no se si has visto, en general en otros foros una vez agotado el tema resuelto o no queda cerrado, aquí todos los temas quedan abiertos, ya sea para una nueva consulta o aporte de material (llámese, manual de servicio , diagrama, nombre de algún componente o reemplazo posible, etc etc), pero no solo para añadir a una opinión que por lo general ya fue vertida o no agrega nada nuevo, o hacer una pregunta a quién ya ni siquiera participa del foro.
En otros foros los moderadores son realmente duros, e inflexibles.

Me ha llamado la atención que la mayoría que presenta quejas, suelen ser quienes menos participan, o estan registrado hace años y entran solamente cuando necesitan algo, por el contrario quienes llevan tiempo participando ven las cosas de otro modo, posiblemente porque ven a diario lo que sucede


----------



## mostro (Feb 10, 2018)

Compañero Pandacba tienes razón últimamente no he participado mucho, pero la mayoría de las  veces que he intervenido en este foro ha sido para aportar soluciones a compañeros foristas muy pocas veces para preguntar algo que necesite.
De nuevo manifiesto que es sugerencia no es queja ni enojo ni ser infantil como me indico un moderador hace un instante.
Tengo entendido compañero Pandacba que los avisos en rojo indican que el tema no se trata hace más de 6 meses y lo que pregunto es si se tiene una solución a ese tema que aún no tiene respuesta ¿cómo se indica esa solución sin violar las normas vigentes, o como iniciar ese tema si ya está en un foro sin respuesta satisfactoria de antigüedad de más de 6 meses?
Compañeros de nuevo lo indico es sugerencia constructiva para invitar a corregir posibles errores.
Saludos compañero Pandacba.


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 26, 2018)

excelente cambio al foro, muy bien renovado los felicito


----------



## dearlana (Mar 26, 2018)

Lujazo de foro actual...Mejor calidad y mejor utilidad. ¡ Felicidades !.


----------



## peperc (Mar 26, 2018)

hola..... leo alabanzas, pero permitanme acotar algo.
es solo un comentario.

he leido a gente criticar algo, distintas cosas, siempre hay para criticar, desde moderadores que "viven " en el foro y pareceria que no se les puede decir nada, a usuarios que ( lo mismo) , pareceria que deben estar en todas las respuestas y muchas veces no aportan, solo desgastan.

y siempre vi que , quien critica es victima de un masivo ataque .
entonces ¿ para que preguntan ?
les gustan los elogios ¿¿?

yo pregunto a el moderador general:
( y es otro tema) :
desde que cambio el servidor, o el formato de esta pagina web , ¿ subio o bajo el movimiento ??
a mi se me hace mas incomoda, quizas me habia acostumbrado a ala otra, pero esta no me gusta.
y una manera clara de verlo es saber si la gente entra igual o mas o menos, si esta igual tiempo o no .

yo entro  a mirar menos, no me quedo como antes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2018)

Perfecto es tu opinión, al que le gusta perfecto, como a la mayoria, presisamente, como no entras ni lees ya fue comentado que con la nueva plataforma hay más actividad, o sea tu pregunta ya fue respondida.
Si no te gusta también perfecto, nadie te obliga ni a entrar ni a permanecer.
El estar de c/u depende de cada uno, no apoyarse en si otro lo hace o no.

Hay libertad plena, si te sirve u obtienes beneficios te quedas, y si para ti no te gusta no sirve, esta bien también, nadie te obliga a nada, es tu decisión personal entar o no entrar.
Te guste o no los cambios eran necesarios hacerlo, tu hace relativamente muy poco tiempo que estás, hay otros que estan desde que se inicio el foro, y a cada uno le va más o menos, pero han aceptado de buen grado, que los cambios son necesarios, en los cambios se pierden y se ganan cosas.

Tu hablas por ti mismo, y no te has fijado que muchos recuerdan con nostalgia ciertas cosas, como por ejemplo hoy se estuvo comentando.

Da la sensación en la forma que te expresas que quiseras hacer que todo vuelva atrás intentan apollarte en otros.
Lamentablemente no hay vuelta atrás.
Tu forma de quejarte de todo y por todo me hace recordar a gente, que cuando se suplantaron las máquinas de escribir por prosesadores de texto, hicieron lo imposible por volver atrás, no hubo tal marcha atrás, hubo un cambio profundo algunos lo aceptaron otros no, algunos vieron lo positivo otros solo vieron lo negativo, pero siguio adelante y ya llevamos varias decádas, muchos renunciaron a su trabajo para no adparse.
Hay gente que cuando tuvo que informatizar su negocio, antes que dar el brazo a torcer lo cerraron.......

Es lo que hay o lo tomas o lo dejas es muy simple, te sirve o no te sirve.

Yo veo muchos apoyando, a pesar que algunas cosas no le gustan pero aceptan los cambios

En otras palabras te adaptas o no te adaptas


----------



## peperc (Mar 27, 2018)

de eso exactamente hablaba.


----------



## greur (May 14, 2018)

Me gustaría saber si los moderadores cuando no actúan correctamente o digamos que se equivoquen ,  pueden ser denunciados, en caso de ser afirmativo cual es el procedimiento.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2018)

greur dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si los moderadores cuando no actúan correctamente o digamos que se equivoquen ,  pueden ser denunciados, en caso de ser afirmativo cual es el procedimiento.
> Saludos



Se puede denunciar a los Moderadores tal como *YA *lo hiciste y en *2* ocasiones.

Como *ya realizaste denuncias*, se supone que conoces el método para hacerlo, así que tu consulta totalmente redundante.


----------



## greur (May 14, 2018)

No es necesario que grites, es contra las normas, quiero denunciarlo a usted por abuso de autoridad, ya que no me deja publicar una consulta que ya busque y no esta en el archivo. Pero es obvio que cuando digo denunciar es con alguien distinto, no que el encargado de responder sea el mismo denunciado, no tendría lógica. Espero repuesta por el bien del foro.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2018)

Geur escribir todo en mayúscula es gritar no resaltar alguna palabra.
Vos tenes apenas días, por tanto no tenes idea de nada, ni como funciona este foro y mucho menos quienes son sus miembros.
El echo que tu seas incapaz de encontrar un tema, no es culpa ni del foro ni de los miembros, por tanto si el tema existe te eliminaran la consulta, por infracción. En esta situación tu queja es de balde
Se puede hacer búsquedas simples, búsquedas avanzadas, incluso hasta podes buscar en el foro por fuera de él con google refiriendo tu pregunta al foro, hay muchas formas de encontrar algo, incluso si te dicen que el tema ya esta publicado, es porque el tema ya se encuentra en el foro, pero en lugar de enojarte con un moderador, has apelado a preguntar o pedir ayuda para encontrar el tema?, no veo que  hayas eso eso solo tu insistencia en creer que tienes razón y estas equivocado, la forma de encarar las cosas que estas empleando no es la mejor, no te olvides que aquí nadie tiene obligación para contigo,  pero tu si tienes obligación para la comunidad.
Cualquiera de los otros moderadores si ven una pregunta existiendo ya el tema, lo va a borrar, así que te quedan dos caminos uno infructuoso denunciando algo en lo que tu estas en falta, o baja el tono se más humilde y pide ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

¿ La incapacidad personal de buscar interruptor - pulsador - sensor - tactil - al tacto se compensa con la prepotencia  ?

Quisiera ver la factura en la que haz pagado y nos obliga a servirte , tampoco he visto que en los dos meses que participas le hayas resuelto o comentado en un problema de otro forista . . .  los cinco mensajes que tienes todos están referidos a tu problema , o sea "todo para mi y a mi servicio" !

Que tenga un buen día !


----------



## greur (May 14, 2018)

Amigos con todo respeto, creo, "AUNQUE PUEDO EQUIVOCARME", que están opinando  sobre el asunto sin estar bien informados, ahí están mis preguntas y los comentarios del moderador para el que quiera enterarse bien del asunto antes de opinar. 
Yo pregunte amablemente algo, y lo pedí por favor como me enseñaron en mi casa mis padres que se deben pedir las cosas.  
Si es necesario pagar, la verdad amigo Dosmetros, me va a disculpar pero me estoy enterando en este momento, la verdad no podría pagar nada por ahora,  porque les cuento que estoy en Venezuela, aunque soy español,  atrapado sin acceso a monedas ni extranjeras, ni  nacionales tampoco, en ese caso tendría lamentablemente que buscar otro  foro que sea GRATUITO. 
Si quieres amigo Dosmetros demuestra que es verdad lo que dices y si consigues en el buscador del foro el tema que yo pregunte, tal como afima el moderador que ya esta, te reconozco por este mismo medio que si efectivamente soy un "incapaz para buscar ese tipo de información técnica" y que tengo en lo adelante que esforzarme mas y estudiar mas, cosa que ademas me encanta hacer. 
Osea en vez de hablar por hablar,  que es muy fácil, refuerza tu mensaje  con hechos concretos  , Donde esta el tema que pregunte un enlace hacia el tema, no creo que sea mucho trabajo para alguien con tanta experiencia en el foro, supongo que no te tomara mas de dos o tres minutos a lo mucho, Demostrando mas allá de cualquier duda razonable como dicen en las pelis, lo que estas afirmando alegremente.
 Eso por una parte, por la otra en este tema se nos pidió a los miembros del foro  una opinión y ademas se nos pidió también  que habláramos con total sinceridad, Yo me lo tome en serio y eso fue lo que hice, hable con sinceridad, si cometí alguna descortesía o alguna falta, lo mismo que antes,  díganme  exactamente cual fue, "a ver si me entero" amigo Pandacba. 
_"Me parece que cualquiera se puede equivocar aunque sea uno de ustedes, que tienen tanto tiempo en este foro"_. 
Pregunte exactamente donde o como se defiende uno de un moderador que abuse, o  mejor dicho que uno considere que no actuó correctamente en determinada circunstancia,  si se fijan bien ni siquiera mencione a nadie en particular, la persona se dio por aludida y respondió, pero no respondió lo que yo estaba preguntando, yo pretendía arreglar el impase o el malentendido en forma mas privada, me parecía mejor para no perjudicar a nadie, ya que no es la idea me meto aquí para aprender de electrónica no para molestar a nadie y creo que esa es la idea de todos, entonces con todo respeto Caballeros  les vuelvo a preguntar si en el foro hay alguna instancia superior a los moderadores en caso de que algún miembro  se sienta digamos que no ha sido bien tratado o injustamente sancionado. 
Hasta ahora han hecho muchos comentarios, "un poco fuera de tono a mi parecer",  pero la pregunta en concreto no la han contestado, creo que seria bueno para el foro aclarar estos puntos sin que nadie se ofenda porque se hable claro. 
Por ultimo, si se puede recusar un Juez, no veo porque un  moderador no tenga una instancia de control por decirlo de alguna manera. 
Saludos amigos y gracias por su atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

greur dijo:


> Amigos con todo respeto, creo, "AUNQUE PUEDO EQUIVOCARME", que están opinando  sobre el asunto sin estar bien informados, ahí están mis preguntas y los comentarios del moderador para el que quiera enterarse bien del asunto antes de opinar.


 
Esa desagradable y "sutilísima" manera de "mandar callar" queda inválida ya que personalmente vi y leí todos sus pocos mensajes y le respondo con fundamentos.



> Si es necesario pagar, la verdad amigo Dosmetros, me va a disculpar pero me estoy enterando en este momento, la verdad no podría pagar nada por ahora,  porque les cuento que estoy en Venezuela, aunque soy español,  atrapado sin acceso a monedas ni extranjeras, ni  nacionales tampoco, en ese caso tendría lamentablemente que buscar otro  foro que sea GRATUITO.]


 
No, es absolutamente gratuito, pero usted lo hacía ver cómo si hubiera pagado y eso le otorgaba el derecho de exigir con cierta prepotencia. Tenemos aqui amigos de Venezuela y conocemos al detalle todos sus problemas.



> Si quieres amigo Dosmetros demuestra que es verdad lo que dices y si consigues en el buscador del foro el tema que yo pregunte, tal como afima el moderador que ya esta, te reconozco por este mismo medio que si efectivamente soy un "incapaz para buscar ese tipo de información técnica" y que tengo en lo adelante que esforzarme mas y estudiar mas, cosa que ademas me encanta hacer.


 
En uno de los mensajes moderados por el Sr. Fogonazo , le indicó a usted los resultados del buscador incluyendo-detallando esos post-hilos ¿ No los vió ?  Pase el mouse por su Nick y pique en el número 5 que hay debajo de "mensajes" , ahí podrá ubicar la respuesta a todos los datos que usted solicitó.



> Osea en vez de hablar por hablar,  que es muy fácil, refuerza tu mensaje  con hechos concretos  , Donde esta el tema que pregunte un enlace hacia el tema, no creo que sea mucho trabajo para alguien con tanta experiencia en el foro, supongo que no te tomara mas de dos o tres minutos a lo mucho, Demostrando mas allá de cualquier duda razonable como dicen en las pelis, lo que estas afirmando alegremente.


 
Sigue intentando obtener  resultados a traves de malos y soberbios tratos , esa forma no funciona en éste Foro y tampoco conmigo , Ud logra quitarle las ganas a cualquiera. 



> Pregunte exactamente donde o como se defiende uno de un moderador que abuse, o  mejor dicho que uno considere que no actuó correctamente en determinada circunstancia,


 
Ud. no ha leido las Normas , tampoco las ha cumplido y cuando un moderador le modera el mensaje y le expone la norma aplicada , de todas maneras usted sigue considerando que todos los errores y culpas son de los demás . . .


----------



## jestrada8 (Jun 28, 2018)

primero tengo que agradecer por tan excelente foro y tan excelentes miembros que la componen, ademas de ser educativo es unos de los que mas se dedican al sector del audio y el mas interactivo con relación a sus miembros- gracias.


----------



## adavidi100 (Ago 7, 2018)

Buenos Dias   muy buenos me parecen los foros tienen mucho material para aprender    UN EXITASO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2019)

Siempre he apreciado a la gente que trabaja de forma desinteresada y altruista. Por eso me gusta este foro. Estoy más en él, que en los míos propios.


----------



## CAPEYOME (Sep 12, 2019)

Buenos dias .. No soy de los que puedan aportar algo interesante porque mi nivel de saber en el mundo de la electronica es de principiante y hobbista , la cual me ha servido y sirve para la distracción necesaria para desentenderme de temas mas complicados ..
Este espacio, en silencio , me trajo muchas de las soluciones a los inconvenientes encontrados en otros circuitos de otras paginas y por sobre todo una fuente suprema de aprendizaje en electronica como así tambien en las distintas formas de expresiones y comprensiones..
Es admirable el trabajo de los moderadores y foristas antiguos al emplear su tiempo en tratar de resolver impoderables de otros ...
Les mando mi gratitud por lo que me enseñaron en este tiempo desde que me registré... abrazos y que el exito los acompañe como hasta ahora


----------



## Multi-pro (Oct 1, 2019)

Me uno a uds. Para colaborar y apremder .. Mi especialidad es herramientas eléctricas y neomaticas de trabájo manual e industrial.
Mi anhelo es combinarlo con electronica ya que ahora todo es inverter. Saludos cordiales.. De Ecuador 🇪🇨 Att/ wellington Mestanza


----------



## marpera (Oct 4, 2019)

La verdad es que me parece un foro muy interesante lleno de gente que aporta información muy útil. Seguir así chicos


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Muy bueno...mucha informacion...muy completo exelente


----------



## Punta Azul (Dic 23, 2019)

De electrónica no entiendo, pero si la pregunta es que te pareció el foro??? Por las respuestas y consejos que recibí cuando los necesite, me parece un foro de lo mejor. Esta presente siempre el respeto y la buena predisposición; posiblemente la palabra clave sea solidaridad. Lamento no poder aportar conocimientos para quien los necesite, pero aviso que soy soldador; por ese lado, pa lo que guste: Electrodos, calibres, resistencia de materiales etc. Por otro lado, no se si este es el lugar para este ti`po de mje,, pero quisiera dejarle a todos los de la comu una FELIZ NAVIDAD Y QUE EL 2020 SEA EL MEJOR DE TODOS.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 27, 2019)

La herramienta de las alertas es muy útil. Ahorra cantidad de tiempo. 

Los avisos al correo: Lo mismo.

Los Likes animan mucho a la gente. Esa opción no la encuentro en los pocos otros foros en los que entro.

He visto a moderadores de este foro intentar por activa y por pasiva ayudar a la gente. Me quedo con eso.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 10, 2020)

Excelente el foro, aprendí mucho a través de el. Como crítica constructiva me gustaría qué el o los moderadores sean más permisivos con el idioma. Éste foro a trascendido las fronteras y muchas personas quieren aportar o preguntar y el idioma es una condicionante. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2020)

Justamente , el foro es visitado por muchos extranjeros que deben usar obligadamente un traductor , y entonces aparecen los que hacen una cita de otro comentario y ya lo clavan ahí en otro idioma . . .  cuando el comentario originalmente era en castellano  (en vez de hacer la traducción para su propio entendimiento) , *entonces todo se distorsiona* y uno tiene que andar usando el traductor para leer la cita y luego para entender que quiere  . . .  también veo mucho capricho en eso !   En vez de usar el traductor *ESE* usuario , lo tenemos que usar* UN MONTÓN* de usuarios . . .


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 11, 2020)

Mirándolo desde ese punto de vista usted tiene razón dosmetros, comparto su opinión.  Cuando digo " sean más permisivos" me refiero a gente que hace algún aporte de un circuito o un dato importante (veo en el foro circuitos en otro idioma y no fueron retirados). Voy a poner un ejemplo Electrificador de Alambrados
Radu68 subió un circuito de su autoría,  por los comentarios fue censurado, en una parte de su aclaración luego de la censura dice "He intentado utilizar Google translate ,pero creo que no se ha traducido muy corecto.Por eso he pedido a alguien que me haga la traduccion des de idioma rumano a español". 
Yo le había preguntado por los valores de los componentes porque no figuran en el circuito y ahora tengo que adivinar. Mi intención no es molestar a nadie ni poner palos en la rueda.  Aprendi mucho de este foro y estoy agradecido. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Mirándolo desde ese punto de vista usted tiene razón dosmetros, comparto su opinión.  Cuando digo " sean más permisivos" me refiero a gente que hace algún aporte de un circuito o un dato importante (veo en el foro circuitos en otro idioma y no fueron retirados). Voy a poner un ejemplo Electrificador de Alambrados
> Radu68 subió un circuito de su autoría,  por los comentarios fue censurado, en una parte de su aclaración luego de la censura dice "He intentado utilizar Google translate ,pero creo que no se ha traducido muy corecto.Por eso he pedido a alguien que me haga la traduccion des de idioma rumano a español".
> Yo le había preguntado por los valores de los componentes porque no figuran en el circuito y ahora tengo que adivinar. Mi intención no es molestar a nadie ni poner palos en la rueda.  Aprendi mucho de este foro y estoy agradecido. Saludos.


Hay algunos usuarios conocidos que se le permiten algunas licencias menores, por ejemplo radium98 que tiene que traducir de "farsi" a "castellano" ,  a veces le resulta bien pero otras 
Y no es el único, suelo chatear con un usuario de Agra, India, milagrosamente y Google mediante logramos entendernos.
También hay un usuario de Turquía que contribuye bastante y traduce correctísimamente.

Por el contrario, algunos usuarios que "supuestamente" escriben en castellano NO se les entiende un rábano. de ahí la insistencia con "Q <> Que", "XQ" <>"Por que", Etc estas aberraciones los traductores, redundancia, *NO *las traducen y quienes tratan de traducir/leer lo escrito se rompen la cornamenta.  

*¡ Amen !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2020)

Si a esx  le sumamxs xl lenguxje inclusivx . . .  

Nada te impide hacerle un mensaje privado usando vos el traductor a su idioma y solicitándole la lista de materiales , que después podrás aportar al hilo . . . 

P.D.: No gutó nada 5 triacs en paralelo , cuando la falla mas común de dicho dispositivo es ponerse en corto . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 11, 2020)

Listo, retiro lo dicho y pido disculpas.  Después de leer sus comentarios creo qué tienen razón.  Es entendible sus argumentos. Supongo qué no es fácil llevar adelante un foro, desde mi ignorancia pensé  qué  era más fácil pero veo qué no es así.  Gracias por el tiempo qué  se toman en leer y contestar, aprecio mucho eso, Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2020)

No hay problemas Rubén   

La sociedad funciona así , si permitís "algunas cosas" en muy poco tiempo se convierte en un relajo del que no habría marcha atrás.

Lo mismo con las modas de Foro-Bardo , por eso aquí hasta cierto punto se permiten cambios de opiniones fuertes entre miembros conocidos que participen activamente , y sin insultarse . . .  participante nuevo , entra y bardea mal o insulta a otro participante y queda afuera.

Saludos !


----------



## dearlana (Mar 9, 2020)

La pestaña de Novedades de arriba a la izquierda:

Es de lo más práctica.

Más rápido todo.


----------



## dragono (Abr 6, 2020)

Pues la verdad me a gustado mucho, y me ha servido con algunos buenos consejos que hay por ahí.
y creo que seria muy interesantes algún foro para no solo hablar de trabajo sino otros temas libres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

dragono dijo:


> Pues la verdad me a gustado mucho, y me ha servido con algunos buenos consejos que hay por ahí.
> y creo que seria muy interesantes algún foro para no solo hablar de trabajo sino otros temas libres.






Siempre existió !






						👾 Arenero del Foro 👾- Si no sabes que hacer, ni donde y estás infectado, ¡ Este es tu lugar !
					

¡ Buenos, alunado & virosos  👾  días staff de aportantes al cáos Papirrin, Fuzzer0110, Ratmayor, Dr. Zoidberg, Scooter, demases presentes, demases NO presentes & demases impresentables 🤦‍♂️ !   :giggle:



					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




El problema es que es contagioso y nunca se vuelve a la normalidad !  🤪    🧛‍♂️


----------



## El nombre (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola.
Qué
*Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica?*

Hace tiempo que no aparezco por estos lares. Nada más ante dudas que sabía que ya habían sido resueltas.
Perdí mi actividad por cambio de trabajo y sigo visitando desde la oscuridad (se me fundió el flexo).
Desde siempre me he quitado el sombrero ante los moderadores (con Fogonazo ya me quitaré las cervecillas que nos debemos).
Tiene su trabajo y tiempo. Lo más valorado, el tiempo.
Desde mi punto de vista es uno de los mejores Foros y hay miembros que saben mucho.
Por muchos post más.
Saludos
(lo digo colocando rodilla en suelo quitandome el sombrero en elegante reverencia y casi tirando la cerveza que llevaba en la otra mano e intentando escribir)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2020)

El nombre dijo:


> Hola.
> Qué
> *Que te ha parecido Foros de Electrónica? *. . . .



*¡ Mirá quién apareció !* 

Las cosas que hacen algunos usuarios para no pagar las cervezas  


¡ Feliz retornamiento   !


----------



## LeroyBlanco (Abr 28, 2020)

Me encanta mucho todo lo que tienen en este foro, son unos genios


----------



## el pinchu (May 8, 2020)

Foro muy interesante
Me apasiona el tema eléctrico en general aunque soy un ignorante del tema, siempre se aprende algo pues no es fácil  entender todas vuestras formulas pero a lo bruto algo podré conseguir, muchas gracias de ante mano por las preguntas que os haga y espero no colmar vuestra paciencia. un saludo.


----------



## yreloba (Ago 12, 2020)

No hay lugar a dudas que este es un sitio donde prevalecen dos palabras, enseñar y aprender. Al principio, no les miento, lo subestime, pero me he podido percatar que estaba equivocado, aquí he intercambiado detalles que jamás imaginé en el inmenso mundo de la tecnología.  
  Les doy Gracias a todos los que cada día  hacen posible que esta conexión se genere. Saludos y espero que continúen creciendo.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Dic 29, 2020)

Me parecio util, pero muy apegado a las reglas, muy dogmático, a ver si no viene volando ahora el señor fogonazo y me borra el mensaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2020)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Me parecio util, pero muy apegado a las reglas, muy dogmático, a ver si no viene volando ahora el señor fogonazo y me borra el mensaje


No correspondería, ya que te estás expresando en el lugar correcto y sin incumplir ninguna de las reglas de participación en el Foro.

Si haces caso a *esto*: *NO* vas a notar la presencia de ninguno de los Moderadores, o tal ves si, colaborando en la solución de algún problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2020)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Me pareció util, pero muy apegado a las reglas, muy dogmático


 
Opción 2 , es forista es desapegado a las reglas que aceptó al ingresar , y muy transigente . . .


----------



## SounDreamGames (Dic 29, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No correspondería, ya que te estás expresando en el lugar correcto y sin incumplir ninguna de las reglas de participación en el Foro.
> 
> Si haces caso a *esto*: *NO* vas a notar la presencia de ninguno de los Moderadores, o tal ves si, colaborando en la solución de algún problema


Na, esta todo bien, es tu trabajo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020

No se, me parece que cuando necesitas algo te borran las cosas, esta bien que halla reglas pero tampoco vas a estar memorizando las 400mil reglas que hay, igual la pagina no es mia asi que se imponga el que la creo, todo bien, me callo un poco mal eso, nada más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2020)

Ummm , quizás contesten a un tema tuyo con un absoluto fuera de tema , una tomada de pelo o al límite de faltarte el respeto . . . .y quizás ahí entiendas y hasta exijas que se cumplan las normas . . .


----------



## SounDreamGames (Dic 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , quizás contesten a un tema tuyo con un absoluto fuera de tema , una tomada de pelo o al límite de faltarte el respeto . . . .y quizás ahí entiendas y hasta exijas que se cumplan las normas . . .


Mira puede ser, pero también entiendo que porque me *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* no me perjudican en todo caso eso dice del que *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]*  no del que recibe el insulto, que me contesten un fuera de tema ¿en que me puede perjudicar? Pero bueno, entiendo bien que tenes razón, hay reglas y hay que respetarlas, igualmente ya entiendo de que se trata este foro y voy a tratar de tener cuidado por respeto a ustedes y a mi, disculpen si fui un poco transgresor. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2020)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> que me contesten un fuera de tema ¿en que me puede perjudicar?


 
La consulta se divaga , se dispersa el tema , y te quedás sin obtener la respuesta mas adecuada.

Suerte !


----------



## Linoge (Ene 22, 2021)

Pues, sinceramente, este foro me parece una patraña. No he podido estar en él ni 2 horas. Lo que ha tardado el moderador de turno en cerrar el hilo que yo había abierto para hacer una consulta de electrónica. Por lo visto, tiene uno que leerse los miles de mensajes que hay en el foro para ver si alguno se parece al que quiere postear, antes de publicar nada. Y la ristra de normas absurdas que hay en el foro me quitan las ganas de perder el tiempo en este sitio. Máxime, cuando la red está plagada de foros de electrónica donde no censuran de buenas a primeras a la gente que tiene una consulta qué hacer. Vamos, es que el personaje ese que hace de moderador no me ha dado ni la bienvenida. Directamente ha cerrado mi hilo y me ha dicho que me busque la vida entre el resto de temas. Como si le molestara que llegara gente nueva al foro pidiendo ayuda. Pues ahí te quedas con tu chiringuito inútil. Que, afortunadamente, internet es muuuuy grande.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 22, 2021)

Linoge dijo:


> Pues, sinceramente, este foro me parece una patraña. No he podido estar en él ni 2 horas. Lo que ha tardado el moderador de turno en cerrar el hilo que yo había abierto para hacer una consulta de electrónica. Por lo visto, tiene uno que leerse los miles de mensajes que hay en el foro para ver si alguno se parece al que quiere postear, antes de publicar nada. Y la ristra de normas absurdas que hay en el foro me quitan las ganas de perder el tiempo en este sitio. Máxime, cuando la red está plagada de foros de electrónica donde no censuran de buenas a primeras a la gente que tiene una consulta qué hacer. Vamos, es que el personaje ese que hace de moderador no me ha dado ni la bienvenida. Directamente ha cerrado mi hilo y me ha dicho que me busque la vida entre el resto de temas. Como si le molestara que llegara gente nueva al foro pidiendo ayuda. Pues ahí te quedas con tu chiringuito inútil. Que, afortunadamente, internet es muuuuy grande.


Sabes que pasa, imaginate que entren 200 mil personas como vos preguntando lo mismo, entonces yo lo veo bien lo que hacen aunque cae un poco chocante no te lo voy a negar, pero el foro es asi, por eso yo entro para sacar informacion y si llego a descubrir algo piola ni pienso publicarlo aca. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2021)

Linoge dijo:


> Como si le molestara que llegara gente nueva al foro pidiendo ayuda.


Vos no llegaste pidiendo ayuda, *vos viniste directamente a pedir un circuito que convierta 220V AC a 100V DC sin transformador*.
Si hubieras buscado (usando google) hubieras hallado varios temas que tratan eso: https://www.google.com/search?clien...sin+transformador+site:forosdeelectronica.com
Pero vos querés una respuesta asesorada y GRATIS en un foro al que recién entrás y no has aportado absolutamente nada de tu parte...ni siquiera las ganas de buscar. Y encima de eso te molestás por que te moderan el mensaje ya que no has cumplido las reglas que aceptaste al inscribirte en este foro.

Nadie te fuerza a estar acá, y si no te gusta sos libre de ir a otra parte a buscar quien te dé resuelto tu problema.... pero ESTE foro no funciona así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> pero el foro es asi, por eso yo entro para sacar informacion y si llego a descubrir algo piola ni pienso publicarlo aca. Saludos.



Vaya, y ni le da vergüenza su egoísmo extremo . . . que solo me contesten , que solo me sirvan , además de algún nombre vulgar tenía un nombre , algo así como troll , que no recuerdo . . .  unos especies de vampiros chupasangre "Internéticos" , chupan chupan , chupan . . .

Mucha suerte en su egoísta participación !


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 22, 2021)

Debería volver el examen de ingreso al foro. como antes, (como cuando yo ingrese sin saber nada ..y eso dio puntapie a , que me dedicara constantemente a leer y seguir leyendo sobre electronica...)
Así por lo menos se dedicarían a investigar y estudiar lo mínimo de electrónica...
El problema con esta gente, es que cree que todo es como youtube , donde miras un vídeo y ya te recibís de ingeniero electrónico...Gratis y sin leer un pdf... imaginen si tuvieran que leer un libro impreso de 670 paginas...
Aparte este es un *Foro Tecnico.*.. No un foro donde preguntas a las vecinas del barrio, como se cura el empacho...
Muchos de aca nos hemos tomado el trabajo de buscar información en miles de sitios donde la mayoría no tiene acceso...y compartir..solo por el hecho de que el usuario que pregunto a pesar de no tener conocimientos de electronica. como yoo. se puso las pilas e hizo su parte investigando para su proyecto..
En fin Alla ellos seguro no se desloguearon o cerraron sus cuentas. porque van a seguir chupando información, de la cual en otros foros no se las dan, o se las dan erroneas...y ellos contentos..
Que vallan a preguntarle a yahoo en sus chat... seguro le dan respuestas técnicas  🤣
Esos dos usuarios de arriba son los típicos que se les rompe algo... llevan al técnico a que les arregle el aparato...y les cobran lo que quieren y ellos contentos...o seguro dicen pero si era una pava-dita...nomas...
Esa clase de gente acá en el Taller les digo: Ahi estan las herramientas te las alquilo el uso.. arregla tu pava-dita, que te enseñaron en youtube como hacerlo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> El problema con esta gente, es que cree que todo es como youtube , donde miras un vídeo y ya te recibís de ingeniero electrónico...Gratis y sin leer un pdf... imaginen si tuvieran que leer un libro impreso de 670 paginas...
> Aparte este es un *Foro Tecnico.*.. No un foro donde preguntas a las vecinas del barrio, como se cura el empacho.


El problema es mas grave que eso: quieren una solución gratuita a su problema, pero no se preocupan por buscar, leer o estudiar, quieren una respuesta directa y rápida a su consulta, por que buscar y estudiar es para los estúpidos y ellos son genios que quieren resolver su problema sin pagar, sin aprender y sin trabajar.
Por otra parte, otro dice que si "descubre algo copado" no lo vá a publicar acá....psssssss.... si no tiene NPI de nada que cree que puede "descubrir"?? A lo sumo se choreará algo de alguna parte por que alguien lo encontró antes y le dijo donde...y eso es lo mas sofisticado que puede hacer. Y la respuesta debería ser: "No flaco, guardate lo que descubras por que no le importa a nadie".


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2021)

Recuerdo cuando ingresé al foro en 2012, había un pequeño examen de 2, o 3 problemas de electrónica a resolver, y si no los resolvías bien, no entrabas, ¡¡¡ debiera de volver así nuevamente !!!


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 23, 2021)

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Me vas a decir que si vos descubrieras la maquina del tiempo y podieras viajar en el tiempo como marty mcfly y comprar el calendario en el futuro para volver al pasado y apostar a los ganadores hasta el fin del siglo no lo harias? Seguro lo postearias en el foro jaja!!



Ya veo que das ejemplos infantiles . . .  si descubriera algo importante seguramente primero lo patentaría , pero no me despacharía como un tonto en un foro al que uso para pedir colaboración . . .  es simple.

*P.D.:* veo que has editado-borrado . . .


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 23, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya veo que das ejemplos infantiles . . .  si descubriera algo importante seguramente primero lo patentaría , pero no me despacharía como un tonto en un foro al que uso para pedir colaboración . . .  es simple.
> 
> *P.D.:* veo que has editado-borrado . . .


Si, es que lo mande 2 veces al mensaje sin querer, bueno dosmetros, en parte tenes razon no tendría que haber dicho eso pero infantil? Osea que no crees que se pueda viajar en el tiempo? Bueno, tus razones tendras, yo creo que todo se puede hacer.

Te recuerdo que en la edad media no habia una lampara y si la hubieras descubierto te hubieran quemado por hereje. Aahh! y aclaro, no quiero pelearme con nadie, si les molesto mi comentario les pido disculpas.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 26, 2021)

Ya llevo unos cuantos meses en este foro y es verdad lo que dicen, un libro no se puede juzgar por su portada.

Me parece un foro muy dedicado y con información muy certera, siempre aclarando si es un proyecto que esta probado o no.

La gente del foro es buena, a pesar de algunas discusiones de preguntas repetidas o algunos malos entendidos, y siempre tratan de no desviarse del objetivo. 

Sin más que decir, me parece una joya en estado de pulimento, y nosotros, todas las personas del foro, tenemos que trabajar para que todos los días sea un foro mejor.

Como final agradecer la ayuda de las personas por sus aportes y perdon si a veces cometemos algún error.


----------



## AUDIOM X (Feb 14, 2021)

MUY BUENA COMUNIDAD!!! Yo, aunque recien ingreso, lei comentarios y soluciones compartidas en temas comunes.Muy solidarios en informaciones y soluciones .Un espacio fructifero con participantes generosos al compartir sus experiencias . Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 15, 2021)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> ... Te recuerdo que en la edad media no habia una lampara y si la hubieras descubierto te hubieran quemado por hereje. Aahh! y aclaro, no quiero pelearme con nadie, si les molesto mi comentario les pido disculpas.


Descubrir una lampara!!! ohhh!!!
Quién la inventaría? ah! La dejaron los extraterrestres para ser descubierta.
(ya me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman)
El día que limpie el taller seguro que descubro cosas que no se han inventado aun. Tengo tanto trasto desordenado que al igual.....
Saludos compañeros.


----------



## yreloba (Feb 19, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando ingresé al foro en 2012, había un pequeño examen de 2, o 3 problemas de electrónica a resolver, y si no los resolvías bien, no entrabas, ¡¡¡ debiera de volver así nuevamente !!!



Totalmente de acuerdo, es punto perfecto a tener en cuenta. Mis saludos a todos


----------



## malesi (Dic 23, 2021)

_*Quien quiere estar, está, quien quiere quedarse, se queda, y el resto, el resto es solo una decepción más*_*. Redry*
Lo primero que vi fue lo de la ortografía.   por fin un sitio normal.
Electrónica tope gama  
*¿Y estoy y me quedo?  Que si que no me voy 😆  *


----------



## higuita (Ene 18, 2022)

Yo por mi parte llevo muchos años en el foro, me han ayudado tanto como no, pero estoy agradecido y contento de pertenecer a esta familia, AQUI NO TE DISCRIMINAN. Si sabes comentas y si no pues te instruyes, lo que si sugiero es una ayuda de corrector ortografico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2022)

higuita dijo:


> Yo por mi parte llevo muchos años en el foro, me han ayudado tanto como no, pero estoy agradecido y contento de pertenecer a esta familia, AQUI NO TE DISCRIMINAN. Si sabes comentas y si no pues te instruyes, lo que si sugiero es una ayuda de corrector ortografico.


Instala un corrector gratuito en el móvil y/o PC


----------



## Yasmani lopez (May 18, 2022)

Pues creo que llevo unos dos años y algo por acá y no conozco a las personas grandes y generosas a quienes les tengo TREMENDO AGRADECIMIENTO, porque la verdad es que esta y las demás páginas que se dedican a esto en la web son responsables de todo lo bueno que he podido lograr y avanzar en mi vida, gracias a lo que he aprendido de electrónica.

No sabía ni lo que era internet y de repente veo toda un pueblo de gente amable y dispuesta a enseñar y ayudar, dar y recibir apoyo y cariño , consejos todo con intención de tirar pa lante, eso se valora muchísimo y más en mi país, no se si sirve de algo pero aquí tienen un amigo en serio, gracias a todos por su granito de arena hemos hecho entre todos una fortaleza de ciencia y conocimientos que hoy y en el futuro se va continuar aprovechando y valorando mucho , un abrazo grande desde Cuba.


----------



## eiefem (Ago 2, 2022)

...Me ha resultado tan penoso como lamentable el comentario de Tecnicdeso, lo de "posts mugre". No todo el mundo estamos a su altura, pero intentamos preguntar sin molestar y sin dar la brasa ni hacer perder el tiempo. Y respecto a "pagar", otra idea suya, no vería mal algo tipo "Crowdfunding".
Bueno, pues yo acabo de darme de baja en YoReparo, y me quedo con vosotros. En el poco tiempo que llevo, ya ha habido gente dispuesta a ofrecerme consejos y ayuda en alguna petición, he recibido comentarios en el foro musical...
Aquí uno se siente como en Forocoches (perdón si a alguien no le mola la comparación), o sea, integrado.
Gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2022)

.



@eiefem ya que eres newbie dale una leida *a esto* (haz click), al registrarte en el Foro has aceptado cumplirlas.




Salu2.-


----------



## eiefem (Ago 3, 2022)

Te agradezco el aporte y, para demostrarte que me lo he leído, te cuento.

Punto 00. Me ha quedado claro que las fotos han de ser mías y solo mías.

Punto 06. Yo tengo la intención de colaborar en lo que pueda pero, como no hay ningún punto que indique “estudios electrónicos mínimos requeridos”, voy a ser de menos utilidad que personas versadas como tú.

Punto 08. Haré todo lo posible pero, si no tengo los conocimientos exactos para saber en que apartado meter una consulta… Una pregunta sobre el módulo bluetooth de un Yatour… es “audio”? .

Punto 09. ¿Opinar en un foro general sin respuestas desde 2008 es revivir foros muertos? …es que lo hice.

Punto 13. No se que es un MP pero tranquilo, no busco ningún record.

Punto 2.4. Leo que no se puede “publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro”. Entonces, no entiendo como hacéis cuando dais una respuesta y, tras enviarla, consideráis que ha quedado corta y queréis ampliarla con otra.

Punto 2.6. ¿Existe una lista de palabras y contenidos censurados? No lo sabía ni sé como localizarla.

Punto 2.7. Me remito a lo respondido en el Punto 09.

No es que pretenda acaparar tu tiempo más de lo necesario, y te agradezco el que me has dedicado. Ya entiendo que, las dudas que aquí reflejo, habré de consultarlas con los moderadores. 

Saludos


----------



## eiefem (Ago 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema es mas grave que eso: quieren una solución gratuita a su problema, pero no se preocupan por buscar, leer o estudiar, quieren una respuesta directa y rápida a su consulta, por que buscar y estudiar es para los estúpidos y ellos son genios que quieren resolver su problema sin pagar, sin aprender y sin trabajar.
> Por otra parte, otro dice que si "descubre algo copado" no lo vá a publicar acá....psssssss.... si no tiene NPI de nada que cree que puede "descubrir"?? A lo sumo se choreará algo de alguna parte por que alguien lo encontró antes y le dijo donde...y eso es lo mas sofisticado que puede hacer. Y la respuesta debería ser: "No flaco, guardate lo que descubras por que no le importa a nadie".


Dr. Zoidberg, ¿Podrías enviarme un mensaje privado en blanco? Es que yo no puedo enviar privados, entro a través de la web, no me aparece esa opción, y quería hacerte un par de preguntas si no te molesta. Si "abres" tú el canal, podré responderte.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2022)

eiefem dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, ¿Podrías enviarme un mensaje privado en blanco? Es que yo no puedo enviar privados, entro a través de la web, no me aparece esa opción, y quería hacerte un par de preguntas si no te molesta. Si "abres" tú el canal, podré responderte.


Podés preguntar en el foro. Muchos más podrán responderte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2022)

Eliges el participante al cual quieres enviar MP-PM , pones el mouse sobre su nick , éste se desplegará y allí picas.


----------



## eiefem (Ago 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eliges el participante al cual quieres enviar MP-PM , pones el mouse sobre su nick , éste se desplegará y allí picas.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286624


Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, pero yo no veo lo que vosotros veis. A mí no me aparece la opción "Iniciar una conversación". Ya lo estuve hablando con Axel31 y puede que se deba a que yo entro a estos foros a través de la web, y parece ser que vosotros debéis tener instalado el programa.
...pero es que yo (novato, torpe, anticuado y todo lo que se os ocurra) siempre entro, en los foros en los que participo, a traves de la web, y nunca me ha ocurrido esto. De hecho, hay gente, como tú, con la que solo me aparece la opción "Seguir a". TE adjunto lo que yo veo, para que veas que no te engaño.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2022)

Posiblemente hayas configurado que nadie inicie una conversación contigo. El anteúltimo de éste link :



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/account/privacy
		


Después lo moveremos o limpiaremos . . .


----------



## eiefem (Ago 22, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente hayas configurado que nadie inicie una conversación contigo. El anteúltimo de éste link :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, no toqué la configuración.


----------

